#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзэн без учителя

## Дмитрий Зорин

*Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей? * 

Например, из всех направлений буддизма меня больше всего привлекает Дзен, однако в моем городе есть только Карма Кагью. А тибетский мне не очень по душе. В итоге такая вот засада.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Есть!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> *Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей? * 
> 
> Например, из всех направлений буддизма меня больше всего привлекает Дзен, однако в моем городе есть только Карма Кагью. А тибетский мне не очень по душе. В итоге такая вот засада.


А вы практикуйте раздел дзен-нравственности. Её точно и без учителя можно практиковать.

----------

Dondhup (16.06.2010), Ersh (16.06.2010), Tseten (15.06.2010), Хит (10.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Tseten

> *Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей? *


Вот здесь было уже мнение, что 




> Практика дзен - это практика в определенной традиции дзен. Без связи с традицией, учением передаваемым от мастера к мастеру, быть учеником дзен, мягко говоря, достаточно трудно


Хотя было и много других мнений  :Wink:  В любом случае, лучше практиковать дзадзен в одиночестве, чем вообще не практиковать  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Весь вопрос в том, как Вы познакомились с Дзен, откуда узнали, и что подразумеваете под словами "Практиковать Дзен". Очень часто представления о практике весьма далеки от формальной практики, передаваемой учителями в традиции. Все дело в том, что на самом деле, формальная практика дзен не так уж значительно отличается от практики в Тхераваде или в тибетских школах.

Учителя регулярно приезжают в Россию, так же можно ездить к учителям, и в Японию, и в Корею, и в Европейские/Американские центры. 

Простую практику может передавать и ученик, побывавший на ретрите. Однако для того, чтобы направить практику, необходимо все-таки получить наставление от учителя. Рано или поздно, так или иначе.

Если Вы уже получили наставления, многие вопросы можно решать в переписке с учителем.

----------

Dondhup (16.06.2010), Joy (17.08.2010), Буль (16.06.2010), Марина В (18.08.2010), Нагфа (15.06.2010), Хит (10.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010), Чиффа (18.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Все дело в том, что на самом деле, формальная практика дзен не так уж значительно отличается от практики в Тхераваде или в тибетских школах.
-----------------
Золотые слова  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> [B]Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей?


практикуйте буддизм

----------


## Иван Петров

> практикуйте буддизм


практикуйте!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Людмила Р

Начинайте практиковать - Учитель не заставит себя ждать.

----------

Ersh (18.08.2010), Ho Shim (18.08.2010), Joy (19.08.2010), Won Soeng (18.08.2010), Михаил Сальников (10.01.2023), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> *Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей? * 
> 
> Например, из всех направлений буддизма меня больше всего привлекает Дзен, однако в моем городе есть только Карма Кагью. А тибетский мне не очень по душе. В итоге такая вот засада.


Начните практиковать. Ездите на встречи. Сейчас Учителя Дзэн периодически приезжают в страну ( http://community.livejournal.com/zen_russia/ ) Карма Кагью тоже трудно представить без Учителя, люди ездили на лекции и практики со всей страны, потом, в итоге, видите как развилось.

----------

Won Soeng (18.08.2010), Марина В (18.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Начинайте практиковать - Учитель не заставит себя ждать.


Только не забывайте, что значит "себя". Вас вообще никто не заставляет, кроме охватывающих пристрастий и отвращений.

Время не имеет значения, как и расстояние. Когда возникнет достаточная мотивация и потребность - Вы сами обнаружите, что учителя намного доступнее, чем Вам казалось

----------

Же Ка (18.08.2010), Марина В (19.08.2010), Николас (13.12.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> *Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей? * 
> 
> Например, из всех направлений буддизма меня больше всего привлекает Дзен, однако в моем городе есть только Карма Кагью. А тибетский мне не очень по душе. В итоге такая вот засада.


Я в этой же ситуации оказался какое-то время назад. Начал практиковать внимательность как описано в Сатипаттхана-сутте. Эта медитация не требует тех напрягов, о которых написано в первом сообщении темы. К тому же знакомит с Учением Будды. И может являться отправной точкой для работы человека в каком-либо направлении буддизма.
Да, еще книга интересная есть: Хенепола Гунаратана. Простыми словами о внимательности.

А уже отсюда можно и плясать. И учителя дзэн найти, если появится возможность в будущем.
По крайней мере я так придумал для себя практиковать.

----------

Eshe Drug (19.08.2010), Же Ка (18.08.2010), Марина В (19.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

Конечно же, если еще останется желание искать учителя Дзэн  :Smilie:  , т.к. там же сказано:
"И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре основы памятования'.

----------

Же Ка (18.08.2010), Николас (13.12.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Конечно же, если еще останется желание искать учителя Дзэн  [...]
> 'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре основы памятования'.


Ну, и как? Все прошло удачно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юань Дин

> Ну, и как? Все прошло удачно?


Пока только научился сдерживать себя от эмоциональной реакции, возникающей от деления некоторых мыслей на приятные и неприятные. Находиться как бы "на чеку" при возникновении таких реакций. Регистрирую приятную мысль как приятную, а неприятную как неприятную и отслеживаю как возникает и тут же тает эмоциональная реакция на эту мысль.
Стал более спокойным. В случае внезапного шума (стал замечать) мозг сразу отлавливает момент возникновения стрессовой ситуации и отпускает эмоции. То есть, готов к внезапному шуму и выгляжу спокойным в такой ситуации. При возникновении боли (например, в зубе), слежу как она возникает и сама собой проходит. Как в кино.
Лучше сказать не могу - не спец. Пока только такие мелочи благодаря медитации внимательности.
А если бы до сих пор искал учителя Дзэн, зациклившись на этой идеи, то и такой бы малости не наработал. Спасибо, на сайт Ассаджи напал, там много чего интересного.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Пока только научился сдерживать себя от эмоциональной реакции, возникающей от деления некоторых мыслей на приятные и неприятные. Находиться как бы "на чеку" при возникновении таких реакций. Регистрирую приятную мысль как приятную, а неприятную как неприятную и отслеживаю как возникает и тут же тает эмоциональная реакция на эту мысль.
> Стал более спокойным. В случае внезапного шума (стал замечать) мозг сразу отлавливает момент возникновения стрессовой ситуации и отпускает эмоции. То есть, готов к внезапному шуму и выгляжу спокойным в такой ситуации. При возникновении боли (например, в зубе), слежу как она возникает и сама собой проходит. Как в кино.
> 
> А если бы до сих пор искал учителя Дзэн, зациклившись на этой идеи, то и такой бы малости не наработал.


Не спорю, - пользы в разных практиках не сосчитать. Просто, встреча с Учителем в Дзэн несколько специальная вещь. Это, так сказать, один из ключевых моментов. Недооценить который трудно, и переоценить легко. Потому и нужно встречаться  :Smilie:  Тут, в архивах раздела, есть мультистраничная тема об этом.

----------

Марина В (19.08.2010), Юань Дин (19.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

> *Есть ли какой-нибудь смысл практиковать Дзэн в России, если здесь нету учителей? * 
> 
> Например, из всех направлений буддизма меня больше всего привлекает Дзен, однако в моем городе есть только Карма Кагью. А тибетский мне не очень по душе. В итоге такая вот засада.


 :Embarrassment:  :Mad:  :EEK!:  Это не серьезно Практика Дзен или Чань это прежде всего правильная медитация и созерцание, а важнейшие наставления по дза-дзну( дзен-ла) может дать только мастер в духе той или иной традиции поднакопите денег и езжайте себе в Корею или Бирму( там есть прекрасные учителя это мой опыт), или Китай на худой конец. И тогда всё получится, а Кагью у нас в Росии- ну это больше для любителей тибетской культуры! Там вас вряд ли научат правильно медитировать и тем более практиковать(так как  там нет ни знаний ни учителей ни мастеров( печально)).
Дзен прекрасен если вы способны практиковать с полной самоотдачей и нацелены на результат. Тибетский буддизм - не всегда иногда это просто практика ритуалов( далеко не всем понятных) и собирание добродетели( для чего тоже многим не понятно). Так что Дзен или Чань прекрасный  Путь Для Духовной Самореализации! Рад за вас! :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дзен прекрасен если вы способны практиковать с полной самоотдачей и нацелены на результат.


Мне думается, тибетский буддизм тоже прекрасен, если вы способны практиковать с полной самоотдачей и нацелены на результат…

----------

Ersh (19.08.2010), Svarog (20.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Мне думается, чай тоже прекрасен, если вы способны практиковать с полной самоотдачей и нацелены на результат...

----------

Тао (21.05.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Мне думается, тибетский буддизм тоже прекрасен


он и очень интересен и увлекателен. Как я понимаю, с помощью визуализации образа одного из божеств и отождествления себя с ним практикующий наблюдает за тем, как строится "я" и как происходит отождествление. Начинает понимать иллюзорность "я", отбрасывает его и остается только осознание.
А наличие ритуалов делает эту систему более полной, развитой. Многим людям нужны ритуалы как подтверждение их духовной практики на материальных носителях.
У меня, к сожалению, нет возможности жить недалеко от учителей тибетского буддизма, чтобы полноценно войти в эту увлекательнейшую систему.
В Дзэн тоже без учителя нельзя. Кроме того, они там постоянно говорят какими-то непонятками. Вот слушал видео с одним мастером дзэн. Его спрашивают: "Что такое дзэн-буддизм и чем он отличается от буддизма?" А он вместо того, чтобы сказать по-нормальному, достает свою палку, ударяет ей по столу и говорит: "Кто задает этот вопрос?". И больше ничего не отвечает. Как можно понять такой буддизм, как можно рассуждать логически о высоких материях? Если ты хочешь побеседовать с человеком, а он ведет себя не адекватно (сразу вспомнил интервью девяностых годов с Жанной Агузаровой - хлопки ладонями и крики вместо речи - вот, что-то типа того).
Дзэн интересен, пока читаешь о нем буддологическую литературу, а как коснешься традиции, то всё в каких-то непонятках и намеках. Разве можно в такой обстановке что-то там мыслить?

Вспоминается этот старый анекдот про апельсин, ринпоче и мастера дзэн: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...4&postcount=25

----------

Zatsunen (20.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...они там постоянно говорят какими-то непонятками. Вот слушал видео с одним мастером дзэн. Его спрашивают: "Что такое дзэн-буддизм и чем он отличается от буддизма?" А он вместо того, чтобы сказать по-нормальному, достает свою палку, ударяет ей по столу и говорит: "Кто задает этот вопрос?". И больше ничего не отвечает...


А это и впрямь был мастер дзен? Тут на форуме, кстати, _таких тоже хватает_...  :Wink: 
Другое дело, если он отвечал своему ученику...  :Smilie: 
На мой взгляд, Мастер дзен легко объяснит что такое дзен-буддизм любому, _даже самому неподготовленному человеку_.

----------

Слава Эркин (21.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

В Японском дзэне например для того чтобы стать монахом необходимо было сдать экзамены на знание сутр Праджняпрамиты, а современные последователи дзэн часто предпочитают не изучать Слово Будды считая что и без опоры на него можно достичь Просветления.....
Как будто к примеру виная по которой живут бхикшу в том числе и линии чань возникла из воздуха.

Я весной столкнулся с весьма своеобразной практической трактовкой обязательств перед Тремя Драгоценностям, практики элеме6нтарной нравственности и восприятия закона кармы  при общении с руководством одного известного "дзэн-центре" который на поверку оказался обычным частным домом  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (19.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А это и впрямь был мастер дзен? Тут на форуме, кстати, _таких тоже хватает_... 
> Другое дело, если он отвечал своему ученику... 
> На мой взгляд, Мастер дзен легко объяснит что такое дзен-буддизм любому, _даже самому неподготовленному человеку_.


Даже Будда Шакьямуни не мог объяснить что такое Дхарма если подводимый не является подходящим сосудом, а мастера дзен видать круче  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (19.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В Дзэн тоже без учителя нельзя. Кроме того, они там постоянно говорят какими-то непонятками. Вот слушал видео с одним мастером дзэн. Его спрашивают: "Что такое дзэн-буддизм и чем он отличается от буддизма?" А он вместо того, чтобы сказать по-нормальному, достает свою палку, ударяет ей по столу и говорит: "Кто задает этот вопрос?". И больше ничего не отвечает. Как можно понять такой буддизм, как можно рассуждать логически о высоких материях? Если ты хочешь побеседовать с человеком, а он ведет себя не адекватно (сразу вспомнил интервью девяностых годов с Жанной Агузаровой - хлопки ладонями и крики вместо речи - вот, что-то типа того).


ИМХО, у Вас сложился превратный взгляд на дзэн.
Дзэн - это в первую очередь практика самадхи и випашьяны, с предварительным развитием правильного воззрения и нравственности в рамках 8-ричного Пути, и руководствуясь воззрением Махаяны и обетами Бодхисаттвы.




> Дзэн интересен, пока читаешь о нем буддологическую литературу, а как коснешься традиции, то всё в каких-то непонятках и намеках. Разве можно в такой обстановке что-то там мыслить?


Какой интерес читать про дхьяну, не практикуя ее?

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Марина В (19.08.2010), Слава Эркин (21.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я весной столкнулся с весьма своеобразной практической трактовкой обязательств перед Тремя Драгоценностям, практики элеме6нтарной нравственности и восприятия закона кармы  при общении с руководством одного известного "дзэн-центре" который на поверку оказался обычным частным домом


А можете рассказать подробнее?




> Даже Будда Шакьямуни не мог объяснить что такое Дхарма если подводимый не является подходящим сосудом, а мастера дзен видать круче


Пользуясь случаем спрошу, что за термин "подводимый", регулярно используемый Вами на форуме? Больше нигде и ни от кого его не слышал. Кем и куда подводимый?

----------


## Joy

Перестаньте. 
Тема: _"Дзен без учителя."_
А не _"А Вы знаете какие чудики себя выдают за мастеров Дзен?"_

----------


## Dondhup

> А можете рассказать подробнее?
> 
> 
> 
> Пользуясь случаем спрошу, что за термин "подводимый", регулярно используемый Вами на форуме? Больше нигде и ни от кого его не слышал. Кем и куда подводимый?


Термин использовался переводчиком при переводе Учения гешела Чжамьян Кьенце. С моей точки зрения удачный.

----------


## Поляков

> Как можно понять такой буддизм, как можно рассуждать логически о высоких материях?


это шутка такая?  :EEK!:

----------

Ho Shim (22.02.2011), Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Перестаньте. 
> Тема: _"Дзен без учителя."_
> А не _"А Вы знаете какие чудики себя выдают за мастеров Дзен?"_


Вот этот "чудик", про которого я писал выше:
http://www.skillopedia.ru/material.php?id=4777&slide=0
(Речь Дхармы монаха Дзэн Chong An Sunima в СПб 2005г.). Там когда начинаются вопросы это самое неадекватное поведение в стиле дзэн.

----------


## Людмила Р

> Его спрашивают: "Что такое дзэн-буддизм и чем он отличается от буддизма?" А он вместо того, чтобы сказать по-нормальному, достает свою палку, ударяет ей по столу и говорит: "Кто задает этот вопрос?". И больше ничего не отвечает. Как можно понять такой буддизм, как можно рассуждать логически о высоких материях? Если ты хочешь побеседовать с человеком, а он ведет себя не адекватно (сразу вспомнил интервью девяностых годов с Жанной Агузаровой - хлопки ладонями и крики вместо речи - вот, что-то типа того).
> Дзэн интересен, пока читаешь о нем буддологическую литературу, а как коснешься традиции, то всё в каких-то непонятках и намеках. Разве можно в такой обстановке что-то там мыслить?


Так этого он и добивается ;-) мыслить как раз и не надо  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "Что такое дзэн-буддизм и чем он отличается от буддизма?" А он вместо того, чтобы сказать по-нормальному, достает свою палку, ударяет ей по столу и говорит: "Кто задает этот вопрос?". И больше ничего не отвечает. Как можно понять такой буддизм, как можно рассуждать логически о высоких материях? Если ты хочешь побеседовать с человеком, а он ведет себя не адекватно...


Лучше искать ответ на вопрос "Кто задает этот вопрос?", чем мыслежуйничать о "высоких материях". Собствено он прямо и ответил на поставленый вопрос.




> Дзэн интересен, пока читаешь о нем буддологическую литературу, а как коснешься традиции, то всё в каких-то непонятках и намеках. Разве можно в такой обстановке что-то там мыслить?


А вы думали это всё так просто? на понимание Дхармы уходят не одна жизнь практики, а вам за пять минут всё понятно должно быть? :Smilie:  На освоение мирской то области знаний уходят десятки лет.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Да ладно, всё там просто - хлоп! и готово  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> Так этого он и добивается ;-) мыслить как раз и не надо


То то об этом монахи линии чань не знали когда изучали сутры.
Наверно наставления от западных последователей не получали.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот этот "чудик", про которого я писал выше:
> http://www.skillopedia.ru/material.php?id=4777&slide=0
> (Речь Дхармы монаха Дзэн Chong An Sunima в СПб 2005г.). Там когда начинаются вопросы это самое неадекватное поведение в стиле дзэн.


Что-ж поделать, если мастера Дзэн не обязаны соответствовать вашим _персональным_ идеалам  :Smilie:  Я тоже многого не понимаю, но, прошу вас, поаккуратнее с прозвищами, - буддийский учитель,  все же, здесь на БФ так не принято.




> Дзэн интересен, пока читаешь о нем буддологическую литературу, а как коснешься традиции, то всё в каких-то непонятках и намеках. Разве можно в такой обстановке что-то там мыслить?


В точку!

----------

AlekseyE (20.08.2010), Joy (21.08.2010), Svarog (20.08.2010), Won Soeng (22.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Когда Слово Будды начинает подменяться собственными измышлениями "просветленных" товарищей, то разве это дзен? Как сочетается с буддийской практикой например торговля анашой, водкой, мошенничество или манипулирование людьми? Когда об этом сказали одному известному деятелю русского сон буддизма и спросили - а как же карма - он ответил - какая карма? 
Не стоит путать игру в буддийскую практику с собственно буддистской практикой. 

В тибетской линии то ж встречаются подобные "просветленные"йогины" вообразившие себя как минимум обладающими реализацией Другпы Кюле или Верупы, только сиддх что то не видно, а копнешь поглубже так ви даже понятия об элементарной нравственности  и Прибежище нет

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Мне думается, тибетский буддизм тоже прекрасен, если вы способны практиковать с полной самоотдачей и нацелены на результат…


 Да ,но без учителя это всё бесполезно! Сомневаюсь, что он будет с вами, а посему о какой самооттаче и результатах можно вообще говорить?

----------


## Юань Дин

Ладно. Сейчас открою тему в поддержку вашего дзэна и махаяны в целом, так как следующее сообщение будет здесь оффтопиком.

----------


## Иван Петров

> о какой самооттаче и результатах можно вообще говорить?


вроде ж сказано, что само-attach (цепляние за я) приводит к известным результатам  :Cool:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Когда Слово Будды начинает подменяться собственными измышлениями "просветленных" товарищей, то разве это дзен? Как сочетается с буддийской практикой например торговля анашой, водкой, мошенничество или манипулирование людьми? Когда об этом сказали одному известному деятелю русского сон буддизма и спросили - а как же карма - он ответил - какая карма? 
> Не стоит путать игру в буддийскую практику с собственно буддистской практикой.


Вы если хотите что-то сказать конкретное, то заведите тему и скажите. С именами, явками и стенограммами. Без полунамеков и полувздохов. Зачем флудить по темам?

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Леонид Ш (20.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Миша, я думаю ты проблемы своей общины лучше меня знаешь, если интересно - могу написать в личку или по аське-скайпу. Стенограмм правда не вел, смысла не вижу.

Вопрос то принципиальный - должны ли последователи буддизма школы дзен опираться в своей практике на сутры в частности на винаю.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Миша, я думаю ты проблемы своей общины лучше меня знаешь, если интересно - могу написать в личку или по аське-скайпу. Стенограмм правда не вел, смысла не вижу.
> 
> Вопрос то принципиальный - должны ли последователи буддизма школы дзен опираться в своей практике на сутры в частности на винаю.


Я таких проблем в дзэн-центре не знаю. Если они появились - обратись у официальному руководству дзэн-центра за разъяснениями. При мне такого не было, а при нынешнем руководителе, я думаю тем паче. А если практикой дзэн вдруг станет заниматься торговец анашой, то только флаг ему в руки. По моему убеждению, ему рано или поздно придется сделать выбор между практикой или подобным бизнесом. В любом случае, это вопрос именно его понимания дзэн, а не официальная позиция. Между прочим именно из торговца наркотиками получился один знаменитый современный буддийский учитель.
Так-же предлагаю поменьше слушать "просветленных" товарищей и складывать по их словам мнение о дзэн. А побольше - учителей. Благо одних от других в этой линии учения буддизма отличить достаточно просто.

Далее, принципиальный вопрос. На винаю в своей практике опираются монахи. В Кван Ум есть 5 всем известных обетов и 10, основанных на действиях бодхисаттвы. На них-то и можно опираться при практике без учителя, если уж совсем неведение поджимает. Про сутры-же, здесь уже неоднократно обсуждалось.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Svarog (20.08.2010), Марина В (20.08.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да ,но без учителя это всё бесполезно! Сомневаюсь, что он будет с вами, а посему о какой самооттаче и результатах можно вообще говорить?


Почему сомневаетесь? В наше время не так уж сложно найти учителя. Во всяком случае, не запредельно сложно. Было бы желание.

----------

Ersh (20.08.2010), Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (20.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот этот "чудик", про которого я писал выше:
> http://www.skillopedia.ru/material.php?id=4777&slide=0
> (Речь Дхармы монаха Дзэн Chong An Sunima в СПб 2005г.). Там когда начинаются вопросы это самое неадекватное поведение в стиле дзэн.


Да, помню. И я его там вопросами пытаю, на которые он не толком ответил  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я весной столкнулся с весьма своеобразной практической трактовкой обязательств перед Тремя Драгоценностям, практики элеме6нтарной нравственности и восприятия закона кармы  при общении с руководством одного известного "дзэн-центре" который на поверку оказался обычным частным домом





> Когда Слово Будды начинает подменяться собственными измышлениями "просветленных" товарищей, то разве это дзен? Как сочетается с буддийской практикой например торговля анашой, водкой, мошенничество или манипулирование людьми? Когда об этом сказали одному известному деятелю русского сон буддизма и спросили - а как же карма - он ответил - какая карма?


Dondhup, я Вас просил расказать подробнее 


> А можете рассказать подробнее?


, но Вы проигнорировали мою просьбу.




> Вы если хотите что-то сказать конкретное, то заведите тему и скажите. С именами, явками и стенограммами. Без полунамеков и полувздохов. Зачем флудить по темам?


Согласен с Ho Shim, сказли "А", говорите "Б", а то какие-то недомолмовки получаются, бросающие тень на российские дзэн-центры. Если Вы начали обозначать известные Вам факты в открытом интернет форуме, то идите до конца и скажите, что это за центр, имена, фамилии и ники (если они присутствуют на форуме), тех кто торгует анашой и водкой, мошенничает и манипулирует людьми.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Вот слушал видео с одним мастером дзэн. Его спрашивают: "Что такое дзэн-буддизм и чем он отличается от буддизма?" А он вместо того, чтобы сказать по-нормальному, достает свою палку, ударяет ей по столу и говорит: "Кто задает этот вопрос?". И больше ничего не отвечает. Как можно понять такой буддизм, как можно рассуждать логически о высоких материях? 
> Вспоминается этот старый анекдот про апельсин, ринпоче и мастера дзэн: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...4&postcount=25


Есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам. (с)  :Smilie: 

Это не проблема, что Вы не поняли ответ дзен-мастера. Тем не менее, это не означает, что Дзен это не Буддизм.
Будда дал 84000 Учений для разных типов существ. Есть люди, для которых язык и стиль Дзен является вполне подходящим для передачи и принятия Учения.
Моё (довольно поверхностное) знакомство с Учением и, в частности, с Дзен, все же дает основание считать Дзен очень специфической (в плане средств и манеры подачи), но, безусловно, Буддисткой школой. Я думаю, если Вы изучите предмет хотя бы также поверхностно как я  - Вы тоже так будете считать.

Многим язык и стиль Дзен непонятен и труден для восприятия. Например мне довольно сложно было, да и сейчас трудновато. Но я чувствую за всем этим Силу, а не фарс. Конечно не всегда. Бывает и фарс  :Smilie:  Точнее фарс, это когда не дзен, а "дешёвый закос". А Дзен - это Сила.

Приведу пару примеров. 
Был я на семинаре одного Дзен-Мастера. Я уже не помню свой вопрос (потому что я не понял его ответ  :Smilie: ). Но помню, что на вопрос, одного взволнованного паренька (который считал, что он лучше всех понимает, что такое Дзен и с чем его едят): "Чего Вы вообще тут делаете, дзен-мастер?" тот ответил "Чем я могу Вам помочь?". Вот этот дзен-ответ я тогда понял  :Smilie: 

Еще красивый пример (это, кстати, не анекдот, а реальный случай): 
Однажды выдающийся йог пригласил Сеонг Сан Соен-са для участия в диспуте в Кембридже. Присутствовало несколько десятков учеников. Перед Свами была поставлена целая гора фруктов, принесённых учениками в подарок. Сам Свами сидел на стуле на маленьком подиуме. Соен-са предложили место на полу слева от него.
После того, как Соен-са и трое его учеников, прибывших вместе с ним, уселись, Свами предложил ему конфетку. Один из учеников Соен-са сказал: “Нет, не надо, спасибо”, и объяснил, что Соен-са диабет.
Свами сказал: “О, это очень нехорошо. Вам следует ежедневно проходить пешком по две мили. Это обязательно поможет”.
Соен-са сказал: “Диабет — это очень хорошо. Форма — это пустота. Пустота — это форма. Это тело уже является пустотой, поэтому и диабет — это пустота. Значит он очень хорош” .
Свами несколько минут молчал, затем сказал: “Давайте поговорим. Скажите что-нибудь”.
Соен-са сказал: “Как вам нужно удерживать свой ум во время занятий йогой?” 
“Следует влиться умом во внутреннее “Я”. Ум при этом должен не содержать никаких объектов. Вы читали йогу Патанджали?”
“В таком случае, моё “Я” и мой ум — это одно и то же или разное?”
“Когда ум уходит внутрь, во внутреннее “Я”, то он становится одним целым с внутренним “Я”. Но когда он выходит наружу, на это время я и ум раздельны”.
“Ум не имеет ни внутреннего ни наружного. Как же он может стать одним целым с “Я” или быть отдельным от него?”
“Кто же тогда действует снаружи, если не ум?”
“Что такое ум?”
Свами сказал: “Ум — это тенденция “Я”, которое выходит наружу, чтобы совершать действия. Когда оно идёт внутрь, оно становится “Я” (самостью), когда оно идёт наружу, оно действует в мире. Ум не является чем-то отдельным, это не модификация чего-то, это ни что иное, как сознание. Когда Вселенское сознание уплотняется и принимает форму внешних объектов, то мы называем его умом. Но когда тот же самый ум движется внутрь и становится “Я”, он вновь становится нашим сознанием. Оно то сжимается, то расширяется”.
Соен-са сказал: “Ум не имеет ни внутреннего, ни внешнего. Мышление создаёт внутреннее и внешнее, сознание, ум — всё создаётся мышлением. Поэтому ум — это не ум”.
Свами сказал: “Когда ум принимает форму внешних предметов, он становится умом, но когда он уходит внутрь и забывает все предметы, то он опять становится “Я” и сознанием”.
Соен-са сказал: “Кто создаёт внутреннее и кто создаёт внешнее, кто создаёт сознание, кто создаёт предметы?”
“Вы знаете, кто создал вас?”
“Если вы меня спросите, то я вам отвечу”.
“Как вы думаете, кто создал мир?”
Соен-са сказал: “Перед вами много яблок и апельсинов”.
Тут переводчица-индианка со смущённым видом попросила Соен-са повторить ответ, затем, нахмурив брови, она предсказала его Свами.
Свами несколько секунд молчал. Затем он спросил: “Это ответ?”
Соен-са сказал: “Вам нужен другой ответ?” 
“Да”.
“Один плюс два равняется трём”.
“Предположим, вы вычтете из трёх два, тогда...?”
“Только один”.
“Предположим, мы вычтем и эту единицу?”
Соен-са сказал: “Тогда я вас ударю!”
Переводчица затаила дыхание. Она явно была шокирована и очевидно не желала переводить последнюю фразу. Но через несколько секунд всё же перевела.
Свами выглядел крайне недовольным. Он подвигал ногами и сказал: “Эти ответы не имеют смысла. Каким знанием вы обладаете?”
Соен-са сказал: “О’кей. Я объясню. Я спрашиваю сейчас: один плюс два равно трём; один плюс два равно нулю: что правильно?”
Свами сказал: “Видите ли, всё ежесекундно меняется. Иногда ответ может быть 10, иногда 5, может быть 7 или может быть девять. Всё продолжает изменяться. Поэтому нет ничего застывшего. Всё является истиной в данную секунду”.
Соен-са сказал: “Если вы говорите, что всё меняется, значит вы привязаны к форме”.
Свами сказал: “Я не привязан к форме! А вот вы привязаны к своим вопросам и ответам!”
Соен-са засмеялся и сказал: “Да. Это хороший ответ”.
Свами сказал: “Как можно привязаться к вещам, которые всегда меняются? Как можно желать их?”
“О’кей, позвольте вас спросить”.
“Нет. У меня вопрос к вам. Какой смысл того, что мы встретились поговорить о духовном?”
Соен-са сказал: “Сегодня суббота”.
“Это не ответ философа! Это всего лишь ответ ребёнка!”
“Да”.
“С точки зрения мирской жизни во всём и всегда есть какая-то цель. Например, вот этот человек (показывая на своего ученика); если я спрошу у него, зачем он здесь, то ответит: “Я пришёл сюда, чтобы увидеть вас”. Ответы должны быть такими, чтобы люди могли их понять. Поэтому человек, когда у него есть сомнения, задаёт мне вопросы, а получив ответ, он избавляется от своих сомнений. Но ваши ответы не имеют ни смысла, ни цели. Это всё равно, что детская игра”.
Соен-са сказал: “Всякие другие ответы — детская игра. “Я пришёл, чтобы увидеть вас” — любому ребёнку понятно это. Но “Сегодня суббота” — этого ответа детям не понять. Поэтому именно ваши ответы являются ответами ребёнка!!!”
Свами сказал: “Только если люди понимают то, о чём мы говорим, есть в этом какой-то смысл и какая-то цель. Если вас никто не понимает, какой тогда смысл в ваших вопросах и ответах? Должны же они иметь хоть какой-то смысл”.
Соен-са сказал: “Я понимаю, что вы великий человек. Но вы не понимаете. Поэтому вы ребёнок”.
Свами сказал: “Великий или малый, дело не в этом. Однако, когда мы разговариваем, то нам следует таким образом пользоваться словами и фразами, чтобы они имели хоть какой-то смысл в нашей повседневной жизни, в мирских делах. Во всём, от великого до малого, они должны быть ясными. Они должны быть понятными детям и взрослым”.
Соен-са сказал: “Позвольте задать вам ещё один вопрос”. Затем, взяв яблоко: “Это яблоко, О‘кей? Но если вы скажете, что это яблоко, значит вы привязаны к имени и форме. Если вы скажете, что это не яблоко, значит вы привязаны к пустоте. Яблоко это или нет?”
“И то и другое”.
“И то и другое? Я ударю вас 30 раз! Ответить “яблоко” — неправильно. Ответить “не яблоко” — неправильно. Ответить “и то и другое” — вдвойне неправильно. Почему? Это яблоко создано мыслью. Оно не говорит: “Я есть яблоко”, люди называют его яблоком. Поэтому оно создано мышлением”.
Свами сказал: “Нам понятно, что оно растёт на дереве”.
Соен-са сказал: “Да! Это хороший ответ. Очень хорошим ответом будет...” и откусил от яблока.
Свами сказал: “Даже если я его не ем, я понимаю, что такое яблоко. Есть яблоко нужно тем, кто иначе не понимает, что это такое. Вы поняли, съев его. Я понял, посмотрев не него”.
“В таком случае хорошим ответом было бы вручить его мне со словам “Кушайте, пожалуйста””.
“В этом нет необходимости. Я и так вижу, что это такое”.
“Это верно. Все слова не нужны”.
Свами сказал: “Есть много видов понимания. Съесть яблоко — это лишь один из видов понять. Есть другой способ понимания. Оставьте на время свою философию и идите на базар. Предположим, что вы пришли и говорите продавцу о яблоке и о том, что это такое, какой у него размер и т. п. Он не даст вам его съесть. В повседневной жизни ваша философия бесполезна. Философия должна быть практичной. Мы должны иметь возможность пользоваться ею в своей повседневной жизни. Наша философия и наша повседневная жизнь не должны быть разделены; они должны быть слиты воедино. Философия должна быть такой, чтобы обычные люди пользовались ею. Сегодня мир таков, что учёные не поверят подобным вещам. Они не поверят ни во что, если оно не действует”.
Соен-са сказал: “Я не философ. Я не учёный. Я не буддист”.
“Тогда какова же ваша цель?”
“Вы уже понимаете”.
Свами взглянул на часы и сказал: “Сейчас я должен уехать. Поговорим позднее. С вами легко разговаривать”. Затем, засмеявшись, сказал: “Поскольку вы не философ, я дам вам яблоко”, и вручил Соен-са яблоко.
Соен-са вручил его обратно со словами: “Я отдам его вам”.
Свами сказал: “Я счастлив в любом случае, хоть отдать, хоть получить”.
Соен-са сказал: “Большое спасибо”.

----------

Марина В (20.08.2010), Юй Кан (20.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, помню. И я его там вопросами пытаю, на которые он не толком ответил


Что сподвигло бханте задавать эти вопросы?
Инка ведь у монаха есть... : )

----------


## Топпер

> Что сподвигло бханте задавать эти вопросы?
> Инка ведь у монаха есть... : )


Интерес. Для чего же ещё задавать вопросы?
Он так толком и не смог ответить на поставленный вопрос. Говорил много и красиво, но не по делу.
А вопрос был простой (в записи он с 64 минуты): в дзене часто говорят о том, что такой-то и такой-то монах стал просветлённым. Вот я и пытался вызнать, что же такое это просветление? Монах при нём становится Буддой, или Архатом или Бодхисаттой (какого либо бхуми)? Чему соответствует дзенское просветление в других буддийских традициях? 
Или же дзенское просветление это просто некий небольшой инсайт?
Вот на этот вопрос он и не смог ответить вразумительно. Вместо ответа начал рассказывать какие у меня проблемы и, что я слишком привязан к ярлыкам  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интерес. Для чего же ещё задавать вопросы?
> Он так толком и не смог ответить на поставленный вопрос. Говорил много и красиво, но не по делу.
> А вопрос был простой (в записи он с 64 минуты): в дзене часто говорят о том, что такой-то и такой-то монах стал просветлённым. Вот я и пытался вызнать, что же такое это просветление? Монах при нём становится Буддой, или Архатом или Бодхисаттой (какого либо бхуми)? Чему соответствует дзенское просветление в других буддийских традициях? 
> Или же дзенское просветление это просто некий небольшой инсайт?
> Вот на этот вопрос он и не смог ответить вразумительно. Вместо ответа начал рассказывать какие у меня проблемы и, что я слишком привязан к ярлыкам


Если попросту, получается, что бханте Топпер решил потестить дзэнского монаха с позиций тхеравады, а когда совершенно правильный (с т.зр. чань/дзэн) ответ не совпал с ожидаемым бханте, было сделано заключение "Тест не пройден"?

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Если попросту, получается, что бханте Топпер решил потестить дзэнского монаха с позиций тхеравады, а когда совершенно правильный (с т.зр. чань/дзэн) ответ не совпал с ожидаемым бханте, было сделано заключение "Тест не пройден"?


Я не с позиций тхеравады спрашивал. Мне был бы достаточен ответ и с позиции махаяны. Но, как я уже говорил, вразумительного ответа не было дано. Если дзен - это часть махаяны, значит должен быть общий базис, с позиции которого можно дать ответ. Что может быть проще? 
Если вы можете дать ответ на этот вопрос - прошу.

----------

Zatsunen (20.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> http://www.skillopedia.ru/material.php?id=4777&slide=0
> (Речь Дхармы монаха Дзэн Chong An Sunima в СПб 2005г.)


Начала слушать речь, на первый вопрос Чонг Ан Сыним ответил очень понятно. А если внимательно слушать предисловие, то можно было бы этот вопрос и не задавать...  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не с позиций тхеравады спрашивал. Мне был бы достаточен ответ и с позиции махаяны. Но, как я уже говорил, вразумительного ответа не было дано. Если дзен - это часть махаяны, значит должен быть общий базис, с позиции которого можно дать ответ. Что может быть проще? 
> Если вы можете дать ответ на этот вопрос - прошу.


Здесь и на форуме периодически всплывает дзэнское "Опустоши чашку!".  И, мне кажется, это -- универсальный ответ на вопросы класса "Что такое дзэн?", "Что такое просветлённый?", "Какое отношение ваши ответы имеют к общему буддийскому базису?"...
А в частности -- есть и другой ответ, более конкретный: "Просветлённого от непросветлённого может отличить только другой просветлённый" и, соответственно, уровень просветления устанавливается так же.
То же, полагаю, работает и применительно к любой ветви буддизма.

Потому не зря про инку напомнил...

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Bagira

Извините,но действительно интересно т.к . просветлённость значит буддовость ,а значит всеведенье ,поэтому хотелось поконкретнее , не что такое дзэн ,а что подразумевается в традиции дзэн под просветлением монаха .МОЖНО ОТВЕТИТЬ ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ по мимо фраз типа это ''звук хлопка одной ладони''

----------


## Юй Кан

Просветлённость -- это ясное видение. : )

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

> что подразумевается в традиции дзэн под просветлением монаха .МОЖНО ОТВЕТИТЬ ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ по мимо фраз типа это ''звук хлопка одной ладони''


ты

----------


## Dondhup

"Так-же предлагаю поменьше слушать "просветленных" товарищей и складывать по их словам мнение о дзэн. А побольше - учителей. Благо одних от других в этой линии учения буддизма отличить достаточно просто.

Далее, принципиальный вопрос. На винаю в своей практике опираются монахи. В Кван Ум есть 5 всем известных обетов и 10, основанных на действиях бодхисаттвы. На них-то и можно опираться при практике без учителя, если уж совсем неведение поджимает. Про сутры-же, здесь уже неоднократно обсуждалось. "

Об этом и речь. А то на фоне разговоров о том что думать не надо и т.п. вместе с водой выплескивают и ребенка.

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь и на форуме периодически всплывает дзэнское "Опустоши чашку!".  И, мне кажется, это -- универсальный ответ на вопросы класса "Что такое дзэн?", "Что такое просветлённый?", "Какое отношение ваши ответы имеют к общему буддийскому базису?"...
> А в частности -- есть и другой ответ, более конкретный: "Просветлённого от непросветлённого может отличить только другой просветлённый" и, соответственно, уровень просветления устанавливается так же.
> То же, полагаю, работает и применительно к любой ветви буддизма.
> 
> Потому не зря про инку напомнил...


Вот, как раз, такие ответы меня и не устроили. Я не запредельные вещи спрашивал. Если дзен - часть махаяны, ответ должен быть возможен в рамках махаяны.




> Просветлённость -- это ясное видение. : )


Ясновидение *чего*?
Можно ли сказать, что просветлённый монах, на опыте постиг, например три характеристики существования?
Или можно, как-либо связать это с 10 ниваранами?

----------


## Марина В

> Вот, как раз, такие ответы меня и не устроили. Я не запредельные вещи спрашивал. Если дзен - часть махаяны, ответ должен быть возможен в рамках махаяны.


Дослушала запись с большим удовольствием.  :Smilie: 
В самом начале речи Чонг Ан Сыним сказал что-то вроде: "Если вы хотите учиться сейчас, то я готов ответить на вопросы". Таким образом он не удовлетворил Ваш академический интерес, но зато дал урок дзен.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010), Юй Кан (20.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> [COLOR="SlateGray"]Таким образом он не 
> В самом начале речи Чонг Ан Сыним сказал что-то вудовлетворил Ваш академический интерес, но зато дал урок дзен.


Да. Даже на простой вопрос не смог ответить.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Можно ли сказать, что просветлённый монах, на опыте постиг, например три характеристики существования?


Мне кажется это уже следствие реализации.




> Или можно, как-либо связать это с 10 ниваранами?


Если нивараны (hindrances?) присутствуют, то в просветлении пребывать не получится.




> А в частности -- есть и другой ответ, более конкретный: "Просветлённого от непросветлённого может отличить только другой просветлённый"


Т.е. просветлённый знает - обладает ли собеседник природой Будды  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется это уже следствие реализации.


Реализации* чего*?



> Если нивараны (hindrances?) присутствуют, то в просветлении пребывать не получится.


Преодоление 10 ниваран делает человека Архатом. Можно ли считать дзен-мастеров архатами? Особенно тех из них, которые не являются монахами?

----------


## Иван Петров

> Реализации* чего*?


Недвойственного




> Преодоление 10 ниваран делает человека Архатом. Можно ли считать дзен-мастеров архатами? Особенно тех из них, которые не являются монахами?


Получается, что так.

----------


## Топпер

> Недвойственного


Недвойственного чего? Какому палийскому/санскритскому термину в суттах/сутрах Будды оно соответствует?



> Получается, что так.


Увы. Архат не может быть мирянином.

----------


## Марина В

> Да. Даже на простой вопрос не смог ответить.


Так ведь, у него _такой задачи не стояло_...  :Wink: 
Надо было его в конце речи "за пуговицу" подержать и добиться своего! :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Так ведь, у него _такой задачи не стояло_... 
> Надо было его в конце речи "за пуговицу" подержать и добиться своего!


Как не стояло? Он приехал отвечать на вопросы.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Недвойственного чего? Какому палийскому/санскритскому термину в суттах/сутрах Будды оно соответствует?


Термин - праджняпарамита. В суттах не силён, но сомневаюсь, что оно вообще есть в каноне.




> Увы. Архат не может быть мирянином.


Значит такие они, мастера  :Confused:

----------


## Svarog

> Интерес. Для чего же ещё задавать вопросы?
> Он так толком и не смог ответить на поставленный вопрос. Говорил много и красиво, но не по делу.
> А вопрос был простой (в записи он с 64 минуты): в дзене часто говорят о том, что такой-то и такой-то монах стал просветлённым. Вот я и пытался вызнать, что же такое это просветление? Монах при нём становится Буддой, или Архатом или Бодхисаттой (какого либо бхуми)? Чему соответствует дзенское просветление в других буддийских традициях? 
> Или же дзенское просветление это просто некий небольшой инсайт?
> Вот на этот вопрос он и не смог ответить вразумительно. Вместо ответа начал рассказывать какие у меня проблемы и, что я слишком привязан к ярлыкам


Уважаемый Бханте!
Сегодня как раз столкнулся в книге Драгоценного Ургьен Тулку Ринпоче с такой классификацией этапов буддисткого пути: "интеллектуальное понимание", "переживание" и "реализация". 
Мне кажется, термин "*просветление*" в контексте Дзен в большинстве случаев (если иное не оговаривается отдельно, например "полное просветление") эквивалентен понятию "*переживание*" в контексте учения Дзогчен.
Что говорит Драгоценный Тулку Ургьен:
"Что касается "переживания", - нам объясняют, как узнать пустоту, чтобы мы сами могли ясно увидеть, каково же оно - это пустотное осознавание. И мы ощущаем его вкус - может быть, это всего лишь проблеск, длящийся мгновение, но тем не менее теперь мы уже знаем ощущение "узнавания сути ума". Вот что в этом контексте значит слово "переживание". Когда вслед за этим проблеском начинается тренировка в том, чтобы снова и снова узнавать природу ума и не давать мыслям уносить себя, мы постепенно всё больше и больше привыкаем к этому переживанию. В данном случае, узнавая пустую природу, мы выпутываемся из её выражения - потока заблуждающегося мышления. Каждый раз, когда это выражение вновь растворяется в состоянии осознавания, мы делаем новый шаг вперёд; в конце концов происходит реализация. Абсолютная реализация это когда иллюзия полностью рушится и цепляющиеся друг за друга мысли более не возникают."

И еще более выразительно Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорит:
"Это похоже на экскурсию в ресторан; вам издалека показывают еду, а экскурсовод объясняет: "Это - индийская еда, а вот это - китайская. А вот, обратите внимание, замечательный образец французской кухни". Пока вы не попробуете еду на вкус, ваше понимание остаётся интеллектуальным. Как только она во рту - это уже переживание. А когда голод полностью утолён, это - реализация. Реализация - это полное и окончательное прекращение всех заблуждений."

Но Дзен на то и Дзен, что имеет свой собственный уникальный стиль обучения.
Поэтому не ждите, что Дзен-Мастер будет все разжевывать, систематизировать, классифицировать и т.д. и т.п. Их поучения более прямолинейные и драматичные. Они не любят теоретизировать. 
Ведь сколько не говори "сахар, сахар" - во рту сладко не станет. Сколько не ходи по ресторану - пока не начнешь кушать, не наешься.


С уважением.

*Дописал позже:*
Забыл уточнить, что как я понимаю, Мастера отличает от "просто" просветленного дзенца то, что Мастер пребывает в осознавании природы ума постоянно или по кр. мере почти постоянно. Т.е Мастер, он с т.з. указанной выше терминологии, достиг "реализации" (или уже очень-очень близок).
А термин "полное просветление" наверно чаще используется в смысле окончательной цели (ануттара самьяк самбодхи).
Вообще в книге "Практика Дзен" Чжан Чжень Цзы кратко, но вполне доходчиво разбирается термин "у" и "сатори" (к сожалению в электронном виде книге нет, цитировать долго).

PS Вообще смешно получается. Ответ имеющего "инку" Учителя, Топпера не устроил, и тут недоумок, Сварог,  начинает ему объяснять и что-то лепечет про Дзогчен...  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Tseten (20.08.2010), Марина В (20.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Как не стояло? Он приехал отвечать на вопросы.


Он же ясно дал понять, что не отвечает на _общие вопросы_, но будет _учить дзен_.
Например, _ответив дважды_ одной женщине, впоследствии её вопросов он не выслушивал, т.к. её не интересовала _собственно речь_, она там общалась со своими представлениями и мыслями...  :Smilie:  Просто приехав специально, чтобы дать _немножечко дзена_, к людям, которые _как бы собрались послушать дхармовую речь_, наверное жалко было тратить время на учёные рассуждения (_неизбежно перетекающие в диспут_)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Термин - праджняпарамита. В суттах не силён, но сомневаюсь, что оно вообще есть в каноне.


Тут бы хорошо расшифровку. Потому, как праджняпарамита, без остальных парами, это ещё не реализация.

----------


## Топпер

> Он же ясно дал понять, что не отвечает на _общие вопросы_, но будет _учить дзен_.
> Например, _ответив дважды_ одной женщине, впоследствии её вопросов он не выслушивал, т.к. её не интересовала _собственно речь_, она там общалась со своими представлениями и мыслями...  Просто приехав специально, чтобы дать _немножечко дзена_, к людям, которые _как бы собрались послушать дхармовую речь_, наверное жалко было тратить время на учёные рассуждения (_неизбежно перетекающие в диспут_)?


В итоге, одного потенциального ученика он не приобрёл. Да и диспута там не нужно было. Просто чёткий ответ на чёткий вопрос.

----------

Марина В (20.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Он так толком и не смог ответить на поставленный вопрос.


мне в свое время этот ответ так понравился, что я его даже отдельно опубликовал - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YuLbALv8Q =)

----------

Ho Shim (21.08.2010), Svarog (21.08.2010), Иван Петров (20.08.2010), Марина В (20.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> В итоге, одного потенциального ученика он не приобрёл.


Бханте, не может быть!  :Smilie:  Так-так-так... Я угадала?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, не может быть!  Так-так-так... Я угадала?


В смысле?

----------


## Иван Петров

Я пока только "попробовал на вкус", так свободно рассказать не смогу, попробую как получится.




> Тут бы хорошо расшифровку. Потому, как праджняпарамита, без остальных парами, это ещё не реализация.


Реализация проявляется во всём комплексе. В принципе, парамиты все сцеплены, поэтому, традиционно, в Дзэн делается акцент на П-П (инсайт в трансцендентное), но это ни отменяет ни умаляет остальных.

----------


## Марина В

> мне в свое время этот ответ так понравился, что я его даже отдельно опубликовал - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YuLbALv8Q =)


Ой, а тут Вы звук почистили... А я хочу всю запись в таком качестве послушать, пожалуйста...  :Embarrassment:  Есть выложенная?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Марина В

> В смысле?


Это Вы были тем потенциальным учеником? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот, как раз, такие ответы меня и не устроили. Я не запредельные вещи спрашивал. Если дзен - часть махаяны, ответ должен быть возможен в рамках махаяны.


Ошибочность такого подхода, мне кажется, состоит в том, что человек, задающий учителю Дхармы такие вопросы, имеет уже готовый шаблон ответа. И никакой другой ответ его не устроит.
Т.е. он позиционирует себя в качестве не ученика, а наставника. Отсюда и невозможность воспринять наставление, полученное от учителя.



> Ясновидение *чего*?
> Можно ли сказать, что просветлённый монах, на опыте постиг, например три характеристики существования?
> Или можно, как-либо связать это с 10 ниваранами?


Так ведь опять, полагаю, всё сводится к тому, что невозможно просветлённость определить некими отдельными параметрами.
Это в понятиях чань/дзэн недифиницируемо... : )
Иначе говоря, насколько глубоко произошёл тот самый "переворот в глубинах сознания" (паривритти), может определить только просветлённый. Остальное -- просто слова.

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это Вы были тем потенциальным учеником?


Так с этого разговор и начался  :Embarrassment:

----------

Марина В (20.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. просветлённый знает - обладает ли собеседник природой Будды


Конечно знает! : ))

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Марина В

> Так с этого разговор и начался


Нашего полку ещё прибудет!!!  :Kiss:  
Там просто очень плохое качество записи, а я пока не умею чистить.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Топпер

> Ошибочность такого подхода, мне кажется, состоит в том, что человек, задающий учителю Дхармы такие вопросы, имеет уже готовый шаблон ответа.


Да, конечно. И этот шаблон изобретён не мной, а махаянистами.



> Т.е. он позиционирует себя в качестве не ученика, а наставника. Отсюда и невозможность воспринять наставление, полученное от учителя.


Это уже интерпретации. Учитель, если он знает свою систему всегда может дать вразумительный ответ.



> Так ведь опять, полагаю, всё сводится к тому, что невозможно просветлённость определить некими отдельными параметрами.


Субъективно - можно.



> Это в понятиях чань/дзэн недифиницируемо... : )
> Иначе говоря, насколько глубоко произошёл тот самый "переворот в глубинах сознания" (паривритти), может определить только просветлённый. Остальное -- просто слова.


Меня переворот в его сознании не интересовал. Это - его дело. Меня интересовали именно слова. Ибо в его сознание я заглянуть не могу. А слов толковых он не смог сказать.

Представте, я пришёл к некоему мастеру, например по стрельбе из лука, и спросил бы его: "что такое стрельба из лука?" А он бы мне вместо ответа, начал трясти луком и делать многозначительное лицо.
А ведь можно просто сказать, что "стрельба из лука, это процесс метания деревянной стрелы на значительные расстояния, с помощью механического приспособления, использующего гибкость деревянной рейки". И всё было бы понятно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Преодоление 10 ниваран делает человека Архатом. Можно ли считать дзен-мастеров архатами? Особенно тех из них, которые не являются монахами?


Тут путаница в том, что мастер/учитель Дзэн, учитель Дхармы и учитель Винаи -- разные статусы. %) Вы же общались с учитель Дхармы...

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Так с этого разговор и начался


...история могла пойти бы по-другому))))

Вообще правильный выбор традиции - это вопрос выбора Учителя, Учение которого тебе понятно. Ну не понял Топпер этого Учения, и не поймет, ему нужно, чтобы ему про нараны объясняли. Про нараны он уже правда и так знает.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Ой, а тут Вы звук почистили... А я хочу всю запись в таком качестве послушать, пожалуйста...  Есть выложенная?


Ничего не чистил, но выложу если надо.

----------

Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...история могла пойти бы по-другому))))


А может, всё ещё впереди...))

----------


## Марина В

> Ничего не чистил, но выложу если надо.


Пожалуйста, если не затруднит...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, конечно. И этот шаблон изобретён не мной, а махаянистами.


Махаяна на то и Маха-яна, что включает в себя самые разные ветви, основывающиеся на разных методах. И бханте не может этого не знать. : )



> Это уже интерпретации. Учитель, если он знает свою систему всегда может дать вразумительный ответ.


Так он и отвечал в своей системе, а не в Вашей. : )



> Субъективно - можно.


Так неисчислимы же эти вещи и неверифицируемы...



> Меня переворот в его сознании не интересовал. Это - его дело. Меня интересовали именно слова. Ибо в его сознание я заглянуть не могу. А слов толковых он не смог сказать.


Может, точнее будет сказать, что Вы не поняли (и не могли понять, по определению) его ответа, имя полную чашку?



> Представте, я пришёл к некоему мастеру, например по стрельбе из лука, и спросил бы его: "что такое стрельба из лука?" А он бы мне вместо ответа, начал трясти луком и делать многозначительное лицо.
> А ведь можно просто сказать, что "стрельба из лука, это процесс метания деревянной стрелы на значительные расстояния, с помощью механического приспособления, использующего гибкость деревянной рейки". И всё было бы понятно.


Неправильная, применительно к чань/дзэн, аналогия.
Истинный мастер стрельбы (а не записной теоретик), просто молча возьмёт лук и выстрелит.
Мастер Дхармы и "выстрелил", а Вы услышали только щелчок тетивы. : )

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Махаяна на то и Маха-яна, что включает в себя самые разные ветви, основывающиеся на разных методах. И бханте не может этого не знать. : )


Но базис то общий. На то это и школа махаяны.



> Может, точнее будет сказать, что Вы не поняли (и не могли понять, по определению) его ответа, имя полную чашку?


А почему я понимаю тибетских учителей? Почему в какой-то степени понимаю сутры?



> Неправильная, применительно к чань/дзэн, аналогия.
> Истинный мастер стрельбы (а не записной теоретик), просто молча возьмёт лук и выстрелит.


И это не будет ответом на вопрос. Именно так и произошло на лекции. Я же не просил мастера стрельбы *показать*, что такое стрельба. Я просил *рассказать, как и за счёт чего* она происходит.



> Мастер Дхармы и "выстрелил", а Вы услышали только щелчок тетивы. : )


Об этом и речь. Он не ответил на *поставленный вопрос*, а ответил на то, на что он сам хотел ответить.




> Тут путаница в том, что мастер/учитель Дзэн, учитель Дхармы и учитель Винаи -- разные статусы. %) Вы же общались с учитель Дхармы...


Тогда тем более непонятно. Если он учитель Дхаммы, должен был понять о чём его спрашивают.

А вообще удивительно, что спустя пять лет это обсуждается. Поистине рукописи - не горят.  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

> мне в свое время этот ответ так понравился, что я его даже отдельно опубликовал - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YuLbALv8Q =)


Поляков, спасибо!
(о слезами раскаяния иду смывать "какахи" с головы  :Smilie: )

----------


## Svarog

> Об этом и речь. Он не ответил на *поставленный вопрос*, а ответил на то, на что он сам хотел ответить.


Т.е. если бы он сказал *то*, что *хотел* от него *услышать* Топпер, то одним "дзенцем" стало бы больше!  :Smilie: 

А мне хочется, чтобы Топпер уже побыстрее "вступил в Поток".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но базис то общий. На то это и школа махаяны.


Методы -- разные... %)



> А почему я понимаю тибетских учителей? Почему в какой-то степени понимаю сутры?


Потому что это -- укладывается в Вашу "чашку", в отличие от чань/дзэн. : )
Что в этом странного? Вы тяготеете к буквальностям, а методы чань/дзэн основаны на иносказаниях, намёках, "ломке шаблонов", апелляции к интуиции...
Не зря, наверное, раньше в чань/дзэн неофит подвергался множественным испытаниям, прежде чем получал доступ в зал для проповедей?
Такова специфика этой ветви буддизма.



> И это не будет ответом на вопрос. Именно так и произошло на лекции. Я же не просил мастера стрельбы *показать*, что такое стрельба. Я просил *рассказать, как и за счёт чего* она происходит.


Принцип чань/дзэн -- не рассказывать, а показывать/указывать (палец и луна). Неужто бханте впервые об этом слышит?



> Об этом и речь. Он не ответил на *поставленный вопрос*, а ответил на то, на что он сам хотел ответить.


Если отойти от повторения суждения, основанного на претензиях, предъявлемых монахом-тхеравадином дзэнскому учителю Дхармы, но никак не к самому себе (есть такое общее место: раз я не понял, значит, виноват учитель, а не я!), можно дать такую аналогию: Вы не смогли бы понять вообще ничего из сказанного монахом, не будь это переведено на русский. И вся проблема не в том, что учитель не знает Вашего "русского", а в том, что Вы просто не освоили его "английский".



> Тогда тем более непонятно. Если он учитель Дхаммы, должен был понять о чём его спрашивают.


Именно так: во всём виноват бестолковый учитель! %)



> А вообще удивительно, что спустя пять лет это обсуждается. Поистине рукописи - не горят.


Горят, бханте, и ещё как горят! %)

Бханте, а коаны Вам понятны, т.е. считаете ли Вы их средством для расширения собственных представлений о себе и своём уме?
А тексты чаньских наставников, которые далеко не всегда снабжаются при переводе обильными комментариями, объясняющими, что значит то или иное речение учителя?

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Методы -- разные... %)


О чём и вопрос. Вдруг разные методы веду к разным целям? Может такое быть?



> Потому что это -- укладывается в Вашу "чашку", в отличие от чань/дзэн. : )
> Что в этом странного? Вы тяготеете к буквальностям, а методы чань/дзэн основаны на иносказаниях, намёках, "ломке шаблонов", апелляции к интуиции...


Именно. Поэтому иносказания меня и не устроили. 



> Принцип чань/дзэн -- не рассказывать, а показывать/указывать (палец и луна). Неужто бханте впервые об этом слышит?


Почему я и сказал, что он отвечал на то, на что считал нужным.



> Бханте, а коаны Вам понятны, т.е. считаете ли Вы их средством для расширения собственных представлений о себе и своём уме?
> А тексты чаньских наставников, которые далеко не всегда снабжаются при переводе обильными комментариями, объясняющими, что значит то или иное речение учителя?


Да, всё это понятно* как метод*. Все эти иносказания и намёки звучат весьма поэтично. Сам когда-то с этого начинал. Году эдак в девяносто втором.
А вот к чему приводят эти методы ни тогда, не сейчас до конца не понятно. Отчего и возник вопрос.

----------


## Zom

> есть такое общее место: раз я не понял, значит, виноват учитель, а не я!), можно дать такую аналогию: Вы не смогли бы понять вообще ничего из сказанного монахом, не будь это переведено на русский. И вся проблема не в том, что учитель не знает Вашего "русского", а в том, что Вы просто не освоили его "английский".


А ещё может быть вариант, что он не владеет никаким английским, а элементарно не знает что ответить. И чтобы скрыть это, начинает пускать пыль в глаза "знанием английского" ))

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Хороший учитель этот Chong An Sunim. В очередной раз проникся положительными чувствами к дзен. Спасибо за выложенную видеозапись.




> А почему я понимаю тибетских учителей?


Бханте, понимаете, но видимо не осознаете, иначе остались бы в ваджраяне  :Smilie:  Тоже и с ответом дзен-учителя...

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, понимаете, но видимо не осознаете, иначе остались бы в ваджраяне  Тоже и с ответом дзен-учителя...


Если вы знаете ответ на мой вопрос - прошу. А если не можете ответить, не надо разбирать мою осознанность.

----------


## Поляков

> Пожалуйста, если не затруднит...


Держите - http://narod.ru/disk/23930277000/Cho..._2005.avi.html

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Moozza (21.08.2010), Леонид Ш (22.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Держите - http://narod.ru/disk/23930277000/Cho..._2005.avi.html


Спасибо большущее!  :Kiss: 
Ура-а-а!!!

----------


## Юй Кан

> О чём и вопрос. Вдруг разные методы веду к разным целям? Может такое быть?


Огонь, разгоняющий тьму [неведения], можно разжечь разными способами:
а) "трением древесины" (Тхеравада);
б) "спичками" (Тибетский буддизм);
в) "коротким замыканием" (Чань/Дзэн).
Результат будет одним и тем же, невзирая на разницу методов.



> Да, всё это понятно* как метод*. Все эти иносказания и намёки звучат весьма поэтично. Сам когда-то с этого начинал. Году эдак в девяносто втором.


Если скажу, что, не попадись мне ещё лет тридцать назад коаны и статьи о пути чань/дзэн, к буддизму я так и не обратился бы, ибо сутты Тхеравады до сравнительно недавнего времени были для меня совершенно "закрыты" в силу их... "занудства", никто не обидится? : )

Умы у разных людей разные (иногда -- очень и очень), потому то, что годится одному, -- бесполезно другому.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010), Нэйлер Пенн (23.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Огонь, разгоняющий тьму [неведения], можно разжечь разными способами...
> Результат будет одним и тем же, невзирая на разницу методов.


И в общем в одно и тоже время - ровно тогда когда должен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> И в общем в одно и тоже время - ровно тогда когда должен.


Если, к примеру, пытаться добиться от тонкого листа бумаги (в основе её ведь -- древесина?) чего-то трением, каков и когда будет результат? : )
Это к тому, что сравнить ещё и временные протяжённости тут невозможно, ибо опыт человеческий неповторяем.
Да ещё в эпоху всеобщего омрачения, когда даже "тления" ядрёно напитанного всякими грязями (мыслями, суждениями, концептами...) материала добиться почти нереально... %)

К слову, пример с трением тоже был взят из чаньских текстов, где речь о полировке зеркала (или -- камня : ).

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

Самое позднее - через 7 жизней. До тех пор пока куда-то торопишься искры всё равно не будет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А ещё может быть вариант, что он не владеет никаким английским, а элементарно не знает что ответить. И чтобы скрыть это, начинает пускать пыль в глаза "знанием английского" ))


Ум, естественно и изначально заточенный на защиту эго и "своего", всегда отыщет вариант, удовлетворяющий желаемому "дурень -- он, а не я!". : )

Наш ум хитрее нас самих, потому, как мне убеждённо кажется, не стоит ему потакать в этих самозащитах...

Вообще же такие конструкции -- проявление т.н. "комплекса провинциала": "Чё-та этот прохвессор шибка мудрёно говорит... Небось, просто мне мозги пудрит?.. Точно, пудрит!"

----------

Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Да, помню. И я его там вопросами пытаю, на которые он не толком ответил


Да он вроде ни на что толком не ответил.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Да он вроде ни на что толком не ответил.


Да вроде и толковых вопросов-то нет никаких  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

Такое ощущение, что люди в первый раз с Дзэн столкнулись  :Smilie:  Ну, давайте, разъясните звук хлопка одной ладони или почему у Бодхидхармы нет бороды и пр.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Svarog (21.08.2010), Won Soeng (22.08.2010), Поляков (21.08.2010), Юй Кан (21.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Дада, и расскажите как Миларепа спрятался в роге.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Если попросту, получается, что бханте Топпер решил потестить дзэнского монаха с позиций тхеравады, а когда совершенно правильный (с т.зр. чань/дзэн) ответ не совпал с ожидаемым бханте, было сделано заключение "Тест не пройден"?


То есть, и христианскую церковь надо посещать с позиции христианства. Тогда ответ батюшки будет всегда верен (совпадать с Вашей позицией). И само христианство окажется верной религией. Вся фишка в том, чтобы и Вы и ваш оппонент стояли на одной позиции.

Но ведь так нельзя совместно искать истину, будучи единомышленниками. Истина рождается в споре, при этом оппоненты должны иметь разные позиции.

А по большому счету лучше вообще не заглядывать в соседний огород. И пусть каждый с ума сходит по своему. Благо, всех нас ждет один конец.

----------


## Юань Дин

Про "звук хлопка одной ладони" и др. высказывания:
всё это легко понять. Только сначала надо прочесть много страниц из книг, где все эти высказывания разъяснены в комментариях.
Зачем же все эти недомолвки и непонятки. У человека ведь есть мозг, он должен мыслить и с помощью логического мышления, иногда с интуитивными озарениями, додумываться до истины.
А вы говорите - не думать. Так ведь мы должны думать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но ведь так нельзя совместно искать истину, будучи единомышленниками. Истина рождается в споре, при этом оппоненты должны иметь разные позиции.


Увы, истину (как и просветление/пробуждение) глупо искать толпой/коллективом. Ведь постигается она/оно сугубо индивидуально...
При этом бывает полезно сопоставить -- *не с целью отстоять "своё", а искренне желая понять* -- своё прочно уже устоявшееся/глубоко укоренённое представление о методах следования Пути с представлением о том же другого человека. *Будучи при этом готовым к тому, что он -- прав, но-своему.*

Т.е. -- со-поставляя, а не противо-поставляя.



> А по большому счету лучше вообще не заглядывать в соседний огород. И пусть каждый с ума сходит по своему. Благо, всех нас ждет один конец.


Радикально! : ))
Но, по мне, точнее будет так: заглянув в чужой огород, *не стоит предъявлять претензии*, что его хозяева взращивают те же плоды другими методами, лично мне просто непонятными.

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011), Юань Дин (21.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Ой, а тут Вы звук почистили... А я хочу всю запись в таком качестве послушать, пожалуйста...  Есть выложенная?


Если Ваш IE не передает звук во время отображения видеозаписи, то возможно, причина в следующем:
у меня вчера была эта проблема и еще не мог войти в свойства обозревателя из панели броузера, пока после сканирования антивирусом не получил сообщение: "Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk]" has been found in "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll" file. После лечения появился звук и возможность войти в "Свойства обозревателя" из панели броузера.

----------

Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Истина рождается в споре, при этом оппоненты должны иметь разные позиции.


Если бы это было так, Будда бы нам заповедовал бы спорить, а не работать с собственным умом.




> всё это легко понять. Только сначала надо прочесть много страниц из книг, где все эти высказывания разъяснены в комментариях


Это абсолютно невозможно понять таким методом, это создает лишь иллюзию понимания. Это все равно, что путешествовать из пункта А в пункт Б лежа на диване и читая описания путешественников.

Зы. А вообще весело, когда набегает в тему куча народа из других традиций и давай учить что у нас правильно, а что неправильно)))

----------

Ho Shim (21.08.2010), Joy (21.08.2010), Svarog (21.08.2010), Won Soeng (22.08.2010), Иван Петров (21.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> То есть, и христианскую церковь надо посещать с позиции христианства.


Bingo!




> Тогда ответ батюшки будет всегда верен (совпадать с Вашей позицией).


"Но есть ньюансы"  :Big Grin: 




> Вся фишка в том, чтобы и Вы и ваш оппонент стояли на одной позиции.


Именно!




> Но ведь так нельзя совместно искать истину, будучи единомышленниками. Истина рождается в споре, при этом оппоненты должны иметь разные позиции.


Можно и нужно. Один берёт роль "адвоката дьявола" и пытается "уточнить" моменты при помощи другого. А если при этом практиковать шила, самадхи и пання, то вообще хорошо будет.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Если вы знаете ответ на мой вопрос - прошу. А если не можете ответить, не надо разбирать мою осознанность.


Лучше чем Chong An Sunim я не отвечу.

----------


## Топпер

> Огонь, разгоняющий тьму [неведения], можно разжечь разными способами:
> а) "трением древесины" (Тхеравада);
> б) "спичками" (Тибетский буддизм);
> в) "коротким замыканием" (Чань/Дзэн).
> Результат будет одним и тем же, невзирая на разницу методов.


Последние годы у меня в этом есть сомнения.



> Если скажу, что, не попадись мне ещё лет тридцать назад коаны и статьи о пути чань/дзэн, к буддизму я так и не обратился бы, ибо сутты Тхеравады до сравнительно недавнего времени были для меня совершенно "закрыты" в силу их... "занудства", никто не обидится? : )


Конечно. 
Сутты тяжелее воспринимать.



> Умы у разных людей разные (иногда -- очень и очень), потому то, что годится одному, -- бесполезно другому.


Опять таки не спорю. Я, в общем то, обсуждаю здесь не дзен, и даже не конкретного учителя (может быть, для кого-то он хорош), а конкретную ситуацию которая, как ни удивительно, но сохранилась в видеозаписи.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Последние годы у меня в этом есть сомнения.


Так это ж хорошо! Сомнения это прекрасная возможность уточнить истину.




> Сутты тяжелее воспринимать.


Кому-то коаны тяжелы, кому-то сутты занудны, кому-то с гуру не повезло. Как хорошо, что на каждую отговорку можно предложить что-то ещё  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Последние годы у меня в этом есть сомнения.


Можете, объяснить, почему Вас так заботят другие методы, которых Вы по определению (просто в силу специфики Вашего ума, и только) понять или воспринять (уж не говоря о том, чтоб их верифицировать!) не способны?
У меня, к примеру, никаких проблем не вызывает моё "непонимание" Ваджраяны (в смысле неприятия её методов). Это просто не моё.



> Конечно. 
> Сутты тяжелее воспринимать.


Какое "конечно", если речь у меня -- не о "легче" или "тяжелее", а о том, что *разным умам для одного и того же необходимы разные методы*? : )
Потому, в конечном итоге, праджняпарамитские сутры -- будучи по форме куда сложнее (в силу той самой иносказательности) сутт ПК, -- оказались для меня/моего ума приемлемее, что никак не равносильно "легче"... : )

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011), Нэйлер Пенн (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> а конкретную ситуацию которая, как ни удивительно, но сохранилась в видеозаписи.


Бханте, это не удивительно.
Вчера на радио "Маяк" говорили, что вся информация, которую мы оставляем в интернете, сохраняется. И будет храниться на дисках и через 100 и 200 лет. То есть, все, что мы здесь и где-то еще пишем сейчас, будучи не старыми, когда станем солидными стариками смогут прочесть люди. Даже если человек опомнится и удалит свои записи, видео, сайт и т.д., все равно копии можно найти. Даже если Ерш удалит весь БФ с его архивами, все можно будет восстановить и накатать на нас компроматы (например, если коммунисты прийдут к власти  :Smilie:  ).  Простой пример - в поисковике яндекса можно посмотреть страницу, кликнув на "копия", даже если страница была удалена.
Сказали, что в будущем Гугл, например, собирается еще больше хранить информации о пользователях сети.

Приятных Вам написаний  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Можете, объяснить, почему Вас так заботят другие методы, которых Вы по определению (просто в силу специфики Вашего ума, и только) понять или воспринять (уж не говоря о том, чтоб их верифицировать!) не способны?
> У меня, к примеру, никаких проблем не вызывает моё "непонимание" Ваджраяны (в смысле неприятия её методов). Это просто не моё.


Меня вообще они не заботят. К слову просто сказал о данной видеозаписи. И вот уже три страницы мне доказывают, какой я плохой.
А, что касается разницы в целях, то моё мнение стало укрепляться, потому как и здесь мне никто не смог просто и доходчиво объяснить чего же достигают мастера дзен. 
Я ещё раз говорю (всем): можете объяснить - объясните. Не можете, нет смысла продолжать дискуссию.

----------


## Иван Петров

Ничего особенного не достигают. Да и зачем?

----------


## Joy

*Юань Дин*: 


> Про "звук хлопка одной ладони" и др. высказывания:
> всё это легко понять.


Неужели?

*
Топпер*, по поводу Вашего вопроса Учителю спрошу: для чего классификация просветлений?
"Скажите, что есть просветление?" - к такой теме восходит Ваш вопрос. Если Вы сами на него еще не ответили, что классифицировать? Зачем?

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (23.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> *Топпер*, по поводу Вашего вопроса Учителю спрошу: для чего классификация просветлений?


Для того, чтобы понять, чего человек добился.



> "Скажите, что есть просветление?" - к такой теме восходит Ваш вопрос. Если Вы сами на него еще не ответили, что классифицировать? Зачем?


Просветление есть достижение Ниббаны. Становление Архатом или в махаянской классификации Буддой или Бодхисаттой высокого уровня. Избавление от трёх ядов. 
Поэтому и возник вопрос пять лет назад. Т.к. монахов часто называют просветлёнными, мне и захотелось узнать, что подразумевают под этим термином. У нас в тхераваде, если говорят, что монах просветлённый, это обозначает, что он Архат. Соответственно достиг Ниббаны и устранил омрачения. А что подразумевают в дзен?

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Т.к. монахов часто называют просветлёнными, мне и захотелось узнать, что подразумевают под этим термином.


Это где и когда их называют? Конкретно этих монахов?

----------


## Топпер

> Это где и когда их называют? Конкретно этих монахов?


В историях о просветлении того или иного монаха (например, при решении коана или при каком-либо нетривиальном акте учителя) пользуются таким словом.
Плюс сам термин "мастер", что подразумевает?

----------


## Ersh

> В историях о просветлении того или иного монаха (например, при решении коана или при каком-либо нетривиальном акте учителя) пользуются таким словом.
> Плюс сам термин "мастер", что подразумевает?





> Я, в общем то, обсуждаю здесь не дзен, и даже не конкретного учителя (может быть, для кого-то он хорош), а конкретную ситуацию которая, как ни удивительно, но сохранилась в видеозаписи


Конкретно в этой ситуации кто-нибудь называл конкретно этого конкретного монаха просветленным? Как-то Вы ловко с обсуждения конкретной ситуации перепрыгнули на общую, подменив тезис  :Smilie:  Есть просветленные монахи, есть не просветленные.

Термин мастер подразумевает высокую степень владения определенной техникой, такой, что он может ее преподавать.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Конкретно в этой ситуации кто-нибудь называл конкретно этого конкретного монаха просветленным? Как-то Вы ловко с обсуждения конкретной ситуации перепрыгнули на общую, подменив тезис  Есть просветленные монахи, есть не просветленные.


Я *этот вопрос* данному мастеру задал. Насчёт просветлённых монахов в Дзен. Он не ответил. Вот и всё.



> Термин мастер подразумевает высокую степень владения определенной техникой, такой, что он может ее преподавать.


Т.е. нечто типа Аджана в Тхераваде?

----------


## Ersh

> Я *этот вопрос* данному мастеру задал. Насчёт просветлённых монахов в Дзен. Он не ответил. Вот и всё.
> 
> Т.е. нечто типа Аджана в Тхераваде?


Вероятно, если то, что я знаю про Аджанов в Тхераваде верно, то да.

Я попробую объяснить ситуацию так, как я ее вижу. В Кван Уме есть одна важная фишка. Так как этот орден изначально создавался под западную интеллектуальную аудиторию, то там очень важное место занимает этап "выбивания интеллектуальной дури" из новичка. В этом смысле удаленный пассаж про то, что "ученик в любой традиции по определению - дурак" - вполне рабочая ситуация для Кван Ума, да и для всего более-менее традиционного Дзена.
Техника коанов предполагает предельную концентрацию именно на коане, а не на идее Просветления и ответ Вам был дан вполне в духе Дзена. Он означал - "не морочь себе мозги, парень, практикуй!".

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Svarog (21.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2010), Юй Кан (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вероятно, если то, что я знаю про Аджанов в Тхераваде верно, то да.


Вот. Вполне понятный ответ.



> Техника коанов предполагает предельную концентрацию именно на коане, а не на идее Просветления и ответ Вам был дан вполне в духе Дзена. Он означал - "не морочь себе мозги, парень, практикуй!".


Почему я сразу и сказал, что он отвечал не на тот вопрос, который ему задали.
Почему он не мог ответить так, как вы, я не знаю.

----------


## Ersh

> Вот. Вполне понятный ответ.
> 
> Почему я сразу и сказал, что он отвечал не на тот вопрос, который ему задали.
> Почему он не мог ответить так, как вы, я не знаю.


Ну не любят говорить в Дзене про Просветление публично, это считается крайне дурным тоном, вероятно при личном интервью Вам удалось бы узнать больше. Я сам попадал в аналогичную ситуацию, и тоже был несколько удивлен. Потом вроде понял.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Kit (14.10.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А свои какие-либо соображения на эту тему у вас есть? Было бы интересно выслушать.
Я имею в виду вопрос соответствия просветлённых монахов в Дзен, уровням просветления в Махаяне в целом.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Попробую цельно, а не фрагментарно, изложить, как понимаю сам себе "просветление", достигаемое в чань/дзэн.

Общая ситуация такая: имеет место период всеобщего помрачения. Полное совершенное пробуждение стало практически недостижимо, независимо от принятия пострига и безупречного соблюдения всех монашеских обетов, предписанных в той или иной Винае.
Кроме того, монашеский образ жизни избирает всё меньше и меньше людей.
Отсюда следует всё более широкое распространение в мире "облегчённых" версий Дхармы, т.е. версий, доступных как можно большему количеству людей здесь и сейчас.

На уровне стратегическом задача при этом ставится простая: распространять учение как можно более широко, помогая тем самым мирянам:
а) приобщиться к Дхарме хотя бы так; б) избавляться от страданий хотя бы в малой степени.

Стало быть, для наставника неплодотворно ставить перед учениками реальной целью недостижимое по определению полное и окончательное...
Реальная задача -- обретения тех или иных уровней мудрости или приближение к таковой (т.е. не столько полное устранение всех клеш, сколько хотя бы ощутимое их ослабление).

Что и достигается, в частности, усердной практикой дхьяны/чань/дзэн (т.е. сосредоточения).

Отсюда и следует, что, поскольку совершеннопробуждённых учителей (т.е. мастеров) не то что не напасёшься, но даже просто не сыщешь, учение чань/дзэн распространяют наставники, достигшие сравнительно высокого (относительно простого/обычного человека) уровня и имеющие, естественно, достаточный опыт в медитативной практике.

Ясное же видение, упомянутое мною ранее, означает способность не совершать ошибок (для наставника/учителя Дхармы это, по меньшей мере, -- хотя бы не пытаться объяснять учение тем, кто не готов его принять по определению).

Иными словами, по мне, просветлённость состоит *в способности использовать свою интуицию*, всё более освобождаемую от копцепций, умозаключений, "шаблонов".
Т.е. развитие интуитивного восприятия мира -- главное, что достигается формально простой практикой чань/дзэн и раскрытием/очищением т.н. "не-ума".

На всякий случай: не боюсь казаться кому-либо глупцом (чем старше становлюсь, тем яснее понимаю неисчерпаемую глубину своего неведения : ), потому без робости публикую здесь свои несовершенные умозаключения.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Kit (14.10.2010), Иван Петров (21.08.2010), Людмила Р (22.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> А свои какие-либо соображения на эту тему у вас есть? Было бы интересно выслушать.
> Я имею в виду вопрос соответствия просветлённых монахов в Дзен, уровням просветления в Махаяне в целом.


Я не совсем готов соотносить уровень просветлённых монахов в Дзен с уровнями просветления в Махаяне в целом - мне видится в такой постановке некоторая натяжка, так как в Дзен могут быть просветленными не только монахи, и я не готов говорить "за всю Одесс... Махаяну" :Smilie: , но мне представляется в общем - это уровень Бодхисаттв.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> я не готов говорить "за всю Одесс... Махаяну", но мне представляется в общем - это уровень Бодхисаттв.


Благодарю. 
Вот это вполне понятно. Примерно такой ответ и хотелось услышать.

----------

Ersh (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Отсюда и следует, что, поскольку совершеннопробуждённых учителей (т.е. мастеров) не то что не напасёшься, но даже просто не сыщешь, учение чань/дзэн распространяют наставники, достигшие сравнительно высокого (относительно простого/обычного человека) уровня и имеющие, естественно, достаточный опыт в медитативной практике.
> 
> Ясное же видение, упомянутое мною ранее, означает способность не совершать ошибок (для наставника/учителя Дхармы это, по меньшей мере, -- хотя бы не пытаться объяснять учение тем, кто не готов его принять по определению).
> 
> Иными словами, по мне, просветлённость состоит *в способности использовать свою интуицию*, всё более освобождаемую от копцепций, умозаключений, "шаблонов".
> Т.е. развитие интуитивного восприятия мира -- главное, что достигается формально простой практикой чань/дзэн и раскрытием/очищением т.н. "не-ума".


Благодарю. Весьма исчерпывающий ответ. Я сам предполагал нечто подобное. Но интересно было видение практикующих в традиции.
И примерно такого ответа (или точнее ответа в подобной плоскости) пусть и не столь развёрнутого я и добивался от мастера.

----------

Юй Кан (21.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Дзен без учителей - здесь :Smilie: 
Спасибо всем не-учителям за некоторые прояснения в некоторых вопросах!

----------

Kit (14.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще говоря, очень хотел бы послушать, что думает по этому поводу Zatsunen, знающий дзэн более... изнутри. : )
Т.е. как с этим обстоит в Японии?

----------

Марина В (21.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> И примерно такого ответа (или точнее ответа в подобной плоскости) пусть и не столь развёрнутого я и добивался от мастера.


За такими ответами нужно ходить сюда, на форум, или книги, объясняющие дзэн, читать. 

Напрасно ты считаешь, что Чонг Ам не ответил на вопрос: он ответил именно на твой конкретный вопрос. Ты можешь попробовать задать этот вопрос другим учителям дзэн и я тебя уверяю - ответ будет таким же. Почитай старых мастеров: на подобные вопросы они дают такой же ответ, разве что форма может отличаться. Это происходит не потому что они все прочитали _комментарии_, а потому что правильный ответ появляется. 

А вообще хорошая получилась тема "Можно ли практиковать дзэн без учителя". =)

----------

Svarog (22.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> За такими ответами нужно ходить сюда, на форум, или книги, объясняющие дзэн, читать.


Рад, что это так.



> А вообще хорошая получилась тема "Можно ли практиковать дзэн без учителя". =)


Да, тема получилась хорошая.

----------


## Иван Петров

Предлагаю для устранения возможностей недопонимания с потенциалом к обиде убрать из вопроса всё лишнее и оставить: "Можно ли практиковать?"
Ответ напрашивается сам собой, вне зависимости от винаи  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Рад, что это так.


Не знаю, что в этом радостного, это же так печально.  :Cry:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Не согласен с Юй Каном. В чань, термин просветление, "бодхи", 菩提 - используется широко, в зависимости от контекста. От первых переживаний пустотности, вхождения в дхьяны и достижения различных глубин самадхи, до высших бхуми Пути бодхисаттвы и аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи.
В контексте вопроса, заданного Топпером: полностью просветленный Мастер (Учитель-Бодхисаттва) - это бодхисаттва высших бхуми, выбирающий место рождения и видящий обстоятельства жизни которую выбирает, как правило в мире людей или в Чистых Землях. Такому Мастеру и многим его ближайшим ученикам (тоже бодхисаттвам) нечего достигать  :Smilie:  Например, величайший Мастер Сюй Юнь, был несомненно Учителем-Бодхисаттвой.
Чань - это школа мгновенного пробуждения. Подразумевается, что люди усердно практикующие чань в этой жизни, как минимум уже имели опыт пустотности в прошлом рождении и дали обет бодхисаттвы. 
P.S. Что означает Мастер в Кван Ум - не знаю.

----------


## Ho Shim

> P.S. Что означает Мастер в Кван Ум - не знаю.


Мастером в Кван Ум, становятся тогда, когда постижение ученика тождественным постижению Учителя. Как это издавна принято в чань - линия передачи учения в Кван Ум, учителя Кван Ум
Мастер Дхармы, - когда человек получил инку от кого-то из дзэн-мастеров, это означает, что он может проводить практику коанов с учениками. Что-бы стать Мастером Дзэн, человек должен получить подтверждение еще у трех дзэн-мастеров.

----------

Марина В (22.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мастером в Кван Ум, становятся тогда, когда постижение ученика тождественным постижению Учителя. Как это издавна принято в чань - линия передачи учения в Кван Ум, учителя Кван Ум
> Мастер Дхармы, - когда человек получил инку от кого-то из дзэн-мастеров, это означает, что он может проводить практику коанов с учениками. Что-бы стать Мастером Дзэн, человек должен получить подтверждение еще у трех дзэн-мастеров.


С линией передачи до Сунг Сана все понятно. Сунг Сан достиг просветления, (в его биографии так и написано). Из западных учеников, как я понял, никто не достиг просветления, что не удивительно, т.к. большинство из них ведут жизнь мирян. Некоторые из них получили разрешение проводить тренинги-ретриты по Дхарме и проводить практику коанов. Только не понятно, как непросветленный учитель может экзаменовать по коанам? Предположу, что как раз просветленностью западных Мастеров дзэн Кван Ум, интересовался Топпер.

----------

Kit (14.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> С линией передачи до Сунг Сана все понятно. Сунг Сан достиг просветления, (в его биографии так и написано). Из западных учеников, как я понял, никто не достиг просветления, что не удивительно, т.к. большинство из них ведут жизнь мирян.


Сунг Сан дал где-то штук 14 передач, т.е. 14 дзэн-мастеров, таких же как он. Причем из тех кто получил передачу, монахи составляют меньше половины.

----------

Марина В (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> С линией передачи до Сунг Сана все понятно. Сунг Сан достиг просветления, (в его биографии так и написано). Из западных учеников, как я понял, никто не достиг просветления, что не удивительно, т.к. большинство из них ведут жизнь мирян.


Не очень понятно, почему вы считаете, что никто не достиг просветления. И почему вы выделяете в этом предположении западных учеников. Инка=просветление, если совсем по простому. Другого способа верификации просветления в дзэн нет.
Школа "Кван Ум" была создана Сунг Сангом по его инициативе и именно им созданы все принципы ее работы, методы обучения, и сохранения учения которые остаются неизменными. Главное для дзэн, в ней сохранена линия передачи Учения так, как это и принято в дзэн. Интересно узнать причину ваших сомнений.

---------------
P.S. Собственно, если участникам эта тема интересна, по поводу Кван Ум, ее можно в отдельный тред выделить. Еще и потому, что подобные вопросы периодически возникают.

----------

Марина В (22.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не согласен с Юй Каном.


Юй Кан искренне стремился понять, в чём именно WOLF не согласен с Юй Каном, но ума не хватило...
WOLF может уточнить?

Просто поправка, ибо уже не первый раз встречаю у разных людей: не _ан-нутара_, но *ан-уттара*.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не очень понятно, почему вы считаете, что никто не достиг просветления.


Потому что про Сунг Сана написано, что достиг, а про остальных не написано. Хотя я не исключаю, что может и достиг кто, но прижизненно просветленным не называют из скромности.




> И почему вы выделяете в этом предположении западных учеников.


Вроде как Кван Ум создана для западных учеников.




> Инка=просветление, если совсем по простому. Другого способа верификации просветления в дзэн нет.


Вроде как инку должны независимо подтвердить 3 Мастера (3 просветленных *монаха*). Есть ли такие подтверждения у учеников Сунг Сана от Мастеров других школ (не Кван Ум)?




> Школа "Кван Ум" была создана Сунг Сангом по его инициативе и именно им созданы все принципы ее работы, методы обучения, и сохранения учения которые остаются неизменными. Главное для дзэн, в ней сохранена линия передачи Учения так, как это и принято в дзэн. Интересно узнать причину ваших сомнений.


У меня слабость к традиционности  :Smilie: , так-что отношусь с недоверием к любым адаптациям для западных людей. Так же критически я отношусь и к другим новоделам, например: КК ОН, ДО ННР. И как подсказывает опыт, чем дальше от традиций и больше адаптаций - тем больше лажи.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Юй Кан искренне стремился понять, в чём именно WOLF не согласен с Юй Каном, но ума не хватило...
> WOLF может уточнить?


Уже и несогласным нельзя побыть  :Smilie: 

WOLF несогласен со следующими тезисами:




> Полное совершенное пробуждение стало практически недостижимо, независимо от принятия пострига и безупречного соблюдения всех монашеских обетов, предписанных в той или иной Винае.





> На уровне стратегическом задача при этом ставится простая: распространять учение как можно более широко, помогая тем самым мирянам:
> а) приобщиться к Дхарме хотя бы так; б) избавляться от страданий хотя бы в малой степени.





> Стало быть, для наставника неплодотворно ставить перед учениками реальной целью недостижимое по определению полное и окончательное...
> Реальная задача -- обретения тех или иных уровней мудрости или приближение к таковой (т.е. не столько полное устранение всех клеш, сколько хотя бы ощутимое их ослабление).


Из которых следует, что просветленные в дзэн не настоящие пошли. Все эти полумеры - не дзэн! Практика дзэн - ведет к достижению ану Т Т ара-самьяк-самбодхи за одну жизнь. Если не получится, то это уже другое дело, но нужно стремиться к этому до последнего вздоха.

P.S. Что-то слишком много я постов намалевал, пойду лучше почищу сортир  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Потому что про Сунг Сана написано, что достиг, а про остальных не написано. Хотя я не исключаю, что может и достиг кто, но прижизненно просветленным не называют из скромности.


Да, из скромности)) Про Сунг Санга тоже особо не писали при нем. Он вообще был долгое время не особо известным монахом, много работал в разных монастырях, под конец жизни появились биографии))




> Вроде как Кван Ум создана для западных учеников.


Не только. Даже _не столько_ для западных. Он создавал международную школу, чтобы распространить учение по всему миру. Он же создал и территориальное деление - есть американская часть, европейская и азиатская, объединенные общим стилем практики, так это назовем. В дальнейшем, как я слышал, они могут развиваться независимо друг от друга. 
У Кван Ум есть женский монастырь в Гонконге, монастырь Му Санг Са в Корее, который является одновременно монастырем ордена Чогье. Существуют дзэн-центры во многих восточных странах.




> Вроде как инку должны независимо подтвердить 3 Мастера (3 просветленных *монаха*). Есть ли такие подтверждения у учеников Сунг Сана от Мастеров других школ (не Кван Ум)?


Вообще, если взять совсем давно, еще Китай, достаточно было просто получить инку и все. Но, правила бывают меняются. Так был отменен институт патриаршества, к примеру. Или вот то, что женщина дзэн-мастер не может дальше инку передавать, Сунг Санг это отменил  :Smilie:  Точно про 3 мастеров я не знаю, в Кван Ум это так, как это было в Корее раньше, постараюсь узнать в ближайшее время. Я знаю, лишь, что они стали именно дзэн-мастерами еще при его жизни, а как там происходил процесс инициации, не досуг было узнавать.

Не обязательно монаха. Монашеская линия, линия бхикку это одно, а линия Учения это другое. Не связанные между собой вещи. К примеру, дзэн-мастер не может просто так взять и стать монахом, только как Сангха монашеская решит. То же и с учением, нельзя стать дзэн-мастером без другого дзэн-мастера. Традиционно, в буддийских странах, учение сохранялось в монашеской общине. Но всегда, не только в наше время, бывали исключения.

Кстати, в Кван Ум есть монашеская община. Сейчас потихоньку создается. Отпочковалась от Чогье. Но и сейчас, по возможности, монахов отправляют учиться в Чогье. Саманерами становятся в Кван Ум, потом едут в Чогье учиться и становится бхикку (хотя формально это и не необходимо). Потом возвращаются в Кван Ум. На данный момент, все старшие монахи Кван Ум, одновременно являются бхикку ордена Чогье.




> У меня слабость к традиционности , так-что отношусь с недоверием к любым адаптациям для западных людей. Так же критически я отношусь и к другим новоделам, например: КК ОН, ДО ННР. И как подсказывает опыт, чем дальше от традиций и больше адаптаций - тем больше лажи.


Вообще, лажа и не отходя от традиции случается постоянно)) Восточный ум и восточные культурные традиции не являются какими-то _особо буддийскими_ Почти каждое поколение какому-нибудь великому дзэн-мастеру приходилось полжизни тратить на реформы  :Smilie:

----------

Svarog (22.08.2010), Марина В (22.08.2010), Юй Кан (22.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже и несогласным нельзя побыть


Да будьте на здоровье! : ) В данном нам случае меня интересуют исправление моих "косяков", а не чьё-то несогласие со мной в чём-то невнятном или проективно истолкованном...



> WOLF несогласен со следующими тезисами:
> [...]
> Из которых следует, что просветленные в дзэн не настоящие пошли. Все эти полумеры - не дзэн! Практика дзэн - ведет к достижению ану Т Т ара-самьяк-самбодхи за одну жизнь. Если не получится, то это уже другое дело, но нужно стремиться к этому до последнего вздоха.


1. Вполне допускаю, что могут быть, в принципе, некие единичные исключения из общего правила недостижения АСС, связанного с упомянутым периодом всеобщего омрачения (можно назвать его и периодом упадка/вырождения Дхармы, что обсуждалось уже в одной из тем с цитатами и т.п.). Но отыскать/встретить такого наставника, даже если допустить, что он существует, практически нереально. Ещё и потому, что даже инка не может являться достоверным критерием АСС. По определению.

2. Каков вообще может быть критерий "настоящечности" : ) просветления, если самим WOLF'ом было сказано: 



> В чань, термин просветление, "бодхи", 菩提 - используется широко, в зависимости от контекста. От первых переживаний пустотности, вхождения в дхьяны и достижения различных глубин самадхи, до высших бхуми Пути бодхисаттвы и аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи


, а Юй Каном было минимум пару раз сказано: "определить уровень просветления может лишь другой просветлённый"?

3. Суждение класса "Практика дзэн - ведет к достижению ану Т Т ара-самьяк-самбодхи за одну жизнь" полагаю ошибочным в силу всего сказанного выше.

4. По поводу быстроты _просветления_ (в любом смысле) -- цитата из Сюй-юня:



> Некоторые говорят, что Чань является мгновенным методом, тогда как Чистая Земля и Мантрайяна -- постепенными. Это так, но различие касается только названий и терминов, так как на самом деле все методы ведут к одной и той же цели. По этому поводу Шестой Патриарх сказал: "Дхарма ни мгновенна, ни постепенна, но пробуждение человека может быть медленным или быстрым".


5. Наконец, стремиться к собственно просветлению (т.е. жаждать именно его) -- ловушка для ума. Цель любой практики -- не некое мгновенное просветление как АСС или ещё как, но -- очищение ума на благо всех чувствующих существ.

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Ersh

2 Ho Shim



> Вообще, если взять совсем давно, еще Китай, достаточно было просто получить инку и все.


Ну, что касается китая, там было довольно непросто получить инку :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Вообще-то я знвю, чсто в Кван Уме уже на первых ритритах люди решают некие коаны - значит ли это то, что они становятся Бодхисаттвами? :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> 2 Ho Shim
> Ну, что касается китая, там было довольно непросто получить инку


Могу заверить, в Кван Ум это тоже непросто, черт возьми  :Smilie:  Кстати, к слову, линия передачи в Кван Ум _полностью_ - http://www.kwanumeurope.org/pdf/en/Lineage.pdf#zoom=87




> Вообще-то я знаю, часто в Кван Уме уже на первых ритритах люди решают некие коаны - значит ли это то, что они становятся Бодхисаттвами?


Это коан?  :Smilie: 
Да, всегда на ретрите с Учителем есть практика коанов. Если не хочешь, можешь конечно не идти на интервью, там много еще чего есть - поклоны, песнопения, дза-дзен и еда из четырех тарелок  :Smilie: 
В Кван Ум есть сборник коанов "10 ворот", который составил, опять-же, дзэн-мастер Сунг Санг. Эти коаны выражают основные типы из 1800 коанов используемых в корейской традиции дзэн. Учителя Дхармы по нему спрашивают, а дзэн-мастера и свои используют.

----------

Joy (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Могу заверить, в Кван Ум это тоже непросто, черт возьми  [/url]


Ну ты написал "достаточно было просто получить инку" я испытал когнитивный диссонанс))) В Китае тоже надо было отправиться в пешее путешествие и посетить еще двух известных просветленных монахов, чтобы получить инку. Я не сомневаюсь, что в Кван Ум просто и в линии преемственности Кван Ум




> Это коан?


Да нет, не коан, что я , мастер. у меня и книжечки нет))) Просто возникают у некоторых людей завышенные ожидания и переоценка своих достижений.
Есть метод, грубо, говоря "одного коана", который человек решает до полного просветления, а есть система из нескольких коанов, ступеньчатая. Я так понимаю, что в Кван Ум она используется, так?

----------

Dondhup (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну ты написал "достаточно было просто получить инку" я испытал когнитивный диссонанс))) В Китае тоже надо было отправиться в пешее путешествие и посетить еще двух известных просветленных монахов, чтобы получить инку. Я не сомневаюсь, что в Кван Ум просто и в линии преемственности Кван Ум


Сорри) В Кван Ум многие учителя Дхармы, являются ими уже долгое время, но не дзэн-мастера. Кстати, я не знал, что там тоже нужно было подтверждение, значит, я думаю, и в Корее так же.




> Да нет, не коан, что я , мастер. у меня и книжечки нет))) Просто возникают у некоторых людей завышенные ожидания и переоценка своих достижений.


Без этого не может обойтись, конечно))




> Есть метод, грубо, говоря "одного коана", который человек решает до полного просветления, а есть система из нескольких коанов, ступеньчатая. Я так понимаю, что в Кван Ум она используется, так?


Можно сказать ступенчатая. Но, никто не мешает работать над одним коаном до полного просветления))

_"[...]Некоторые люди спрашивают: “Каков наилучший способ работать с коанами?” Прославленный учитель однажды сказал: “Десять тысяч вопросов, это всего лишь один вопрос.” Заниматься на практике одним вопросом - значит идти только прямо, только в не знаю. просто делайте это. Если вы привязаны к коану, у вас будет большая проблема; это своего рода “болезнь Дзен.” Коан - это всего лишь палец, указывающий на луну. Если вы привязаны к пальцу, то не сможете воспринимать луну. Самым важным является ваше направление. Это направление - НЕ ЗНАЮ.
	Старый стиль практики состоял в том, чтобы уйти в горы, отрезав себя от внешнего мира и просто работать над одним коаном иногда в течение многих лет. Наш стиль практики в том, чтобы научиться, как правильно функционировать в повседневной жизни, благодаря практике коанов. Поэтому, когда вы что-нибудь делаете, просто делайте это. Когда вы просто делаете это, мышление отсутствует - нет ни субъекта, ни объекта, внутреннее и наружное становится одним. Правильная практика коанов - просто делать это. Из момента в момент повседневная жизнь является нашим коаном, нашей Дзен революцией.[...]" "УЧЕНИЕ ДЗЕН. ПРАКТИКА КОАНОВ. Школа «Кван Ум» Корейская традиция" дзэн-мастер Сунг Санг_

Ну, тут можно вообще тему затянуть))

----------

Ersh (22.08.2010), Joy (22.08.2010), Леонид Ш (22.08.2010), Марина В (22.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Почему сомневаетесь? В наше время не так уж сложно найти учителя. Во всяком случае, не запредельно сложно. Было бы желание.


Дело не в том - найти или не найти! Потенциально каждый это Гуру и Ученик... А реально? Далее, если говорить об учении собственно как и сколько вы обучаетесь? Так как предпологает тибетская или китайская система, автор , которой Будда Шакья-муни, или так время от времени и на расстоянии! Это смешно! Об этом и говорю вам, не серьезно когда Гуру на расстоянии! И как цыган с табором кочует, пьет пиво с учениками в вагоне лапает девушек и т.д. есть реальные примеры нет учителей мало - подлинные учителя как сказал Будда -" как жемчужина Чинтамани- редкостная драгоценность, а так сяк в "стиле безумного", или "бродяги" или "беженца" или "подлинного эталона", который нарушает самаи на радость ученикам это не интересно!
Т.о. мы за качество, а не тяп-ляп... :Mad:

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях: просветление (или самапатти) тоже может оказаться коаном.

Из жизни знакомого. Быль, стало быть. : )

Остроумный, но -- ещё в силу этого -- очень конфликтный человек, практиковавший йогу и хорошо при этом знающий многие базовые (не только йогичекие) тексты, когда -то давно в разговоре под коллективом распиваемое пиво (он пил, как обычно, чуть-чуть), на дурацкий вопрос одного парня "Ты вот очень умный, а чего хотел бы знать, если по большому счёте?" ответил: "Хочу знать, как устроен мир, до конца!" (на что задавший вопрос отреагировал мгновенно: "Это -- фигня! Я вот хочу знать, как устроены Widows!")...

Прошло несколько лет, и вот при очередной нашей с ним встрече (они бывают нечасто) замечаю, что очень изменилась и его манера разговора, да и вообще он стал больше слушать, чем говорить, перебивая. Тише, в общем, стал. : )

Спрашиваю: "У тебя всё в порядке? А то ты стал какой-то не такой... : )".
Ответ: "Да нет, всё нормально, просто всё меняется, правда?"

Прошло ещё несколько лет, и при очередной встрече, после рассказанного мною анека на дзэнскую тему, заговорили, о дзэн и просветлении. Я слил ему всё что думаю по этому поводу. Он помолчал, потом говорит: "У меня было... Давно уже".
Я, естественно, тут же попросил: "Расскажи?"

И он рассказал (даю своими словами, по памяти).

"Помнишь, после нашего ухода из Академии Йоги, я стал заниматься всякой коммерческой ерундой, чтоб семью поддерживать? Так вот, йогу я тогда вообще забросил, совсем. Просто жил и жил, почти как все... Но как-то летом вдруг проснулся ночью. Просто -- раз, и спать совершенно не хочу... Раньше такого не было. Ну, взял сигарету и присел на балконный порожек. И -- улетел! Мир вдруг пропал! Вокруг -- ясная, более чем реальная, как в кино, -- синева, из которой где-то слева от меня, далеко-далеко -- возникла лёгкая вспышка, из которой, извиваясь, как серпантин, потянулись ко мне разноцветные как бы лучи... И вдруг, чуть они достигли меня, я понял, как устроен мир! Я ясно увидел длинную формулу устройства мира! И рыпнулся в комнату, чтоб её записать... Но чуть ногу над порожек в комнату задрал -- вся эта картинка пропала, а у меня в голове... Ну, как будто половником всё перемешали, и я опять стал таким, как был... В одной руке -- сигарета, в другой -- зажигалка, и никакой формулы. Сел я опять на порожек, закурил, тихо смеялся от восторга и чуть не плакал, что не получилось записать. Такая вот штука.
Ну вот, но после этого пришло ясное понимание, что я -- никто и звать меня -- никак. Болтать стал меньше о всякой эзотерике, да и вообще. Помнишь, ты это сам заметил?
Вот. Картинку ту и само переживание всезнания ясно помню. Хотя, ну, мало ли что могут показать... Но долго не мог понять одного: на кой ляд мне это всё было? Сидел у меня, как гвоздь, вот такой вопрос. И только недавно вдруг просёк: ну да, показали мне, что я -- мелочь, пылинка, но важнее, наверное, было другое: я *зацепился* за эту, блин, всемирную формулу! Поймали они меня, конфеткой! А вот что было бы дальше, не сигани я тогда её записывать?.."

Конец истории.

----------

Zatsunen (22.08.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

Некоторые служители в Японии выделяют такие понятия: постижение, пробуждение, просветление и полноту ануттара самьяк самбодхи. Как Вы понимаете, термины достаточно спекулятивные, чем и пользуются приверженцы японской дхьяны.
В сутрах (Лотосовой, Махапаринирваны) ясно сказано, что "абсолютную истину" знают только будды. И нельзя её выразить ни словами, ни странным неадекватным поведением, или, скажем, мычанием коровы. Абсолютная Истина пребывает везде и Будда пребывает везде.
В традиции дзен придаётся важное значение понятиям "кэнсё" и "сатори". Кэнсё - это момент практики, "сатори" - постижение, пробуждение (чего только? недвойственной природы ума? тогда это просто постижение ума). Дзенское сатори, наверное, можно сравнить с открытиями, которые Шакьямуни совершил до своего полного пробуждения во время длительных практик (ну, например, 無常, 無我 и т.д.). Эти открытия-постижения никак не сравнимы с полнотой ануттара самьяк самбодхи Великого Будды.
Лично моё мнение о дзенском "просветлении" таково: адепты дзен психофизически постигают и проникаются учением о 無常 и 無我。

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), Марина В (22.08.2010), Юй Кан (22.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, уважаемый Zatsunen.

Если Вам приходилось встречаться с мастерами, признанными просветлёнными, наблюдали ведь, наверное, за ними...
Как/ в чём, на Ваш взгляд, проявляется у них в реале просветлённость?
Это всё совершенно неустановимо, или Вы чувствовали/чувствуете в их присутствии, по их поведению что-то, отличающее их от обычных людей?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Держите - http://narod.ru/disk/23930277000/Cho..._2005.avi.html


Чонг Ан Сыним, бесспорно хорош!

Поляков, если есть еще видео с речами Дхармы, выкладывайте.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

И Топперу он хорошо ответил. А Топпер ради умственной концепции, был даже в ад готов отправится. Я получил лулзов  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

Руки прочь от Топпера!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zatsunen

> Спасибо, уважаемый Zatsunen.
> 
> Если Вам приходилось встречаться с мастерами, признанными просветлёнными, наблюдали ведь, наверное, за ними...
> Как/ в чём, на Ваш взгляд, проявляется у них в реале просветлённость?
> Это всё совершенно неустановимо, или Вы чувствовали/чувствуете в их присутствии, по их поведению что-то, отличающее их от обычных людей?


Приходилось. Но ничего особенного в поведении я не обнаружил. В Японии не принято общение в стиле дзенских коанов на лекциях для мирян. Как правило, для самих японцев наставники рассказывают о жизни (как преодолеть одиночество, справиться с переживаниями), т.е. о том, что волнует человека, живущего в современном обществе. 
На лекциях для иностранцев всё иначе. Студенты-стажеры ВУЗов Японии, приехавшие из США, Европы и Австралии и интересующиеся практикой дзен, задают довольно сложные вопросы, но что местные жители удивлённо переглядываются со словами "такие молодые, а уже учением будды интересуются". 

Мне приходилось делать перевод учителя традиции Дзен, школы Сёринрю. После лекции мы немного прогулялись по Манежной площади. Когда тема разговора дошла до коанов, он сказал: "Я коаны придумываю на ходу. Вот видишь растяжку? (рекламная растяжка над проезжей частью) Пойди принеси её мне не касаясь руками!" Вот такой диалог был....  Я до сих пор не понимаю, какое место отводится Пути Бодхисаттвы (菩提心) в школах дхьяны в Японии и как реализуется практика 6 парамит, если всё определяет только одна из них - 5ая парамита 禅定.

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), Иван Петров (22.08.2010), Марина В (22.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2010), Юй Кан (22.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, Чонг Ан Суним ответил Вам очень простым и понятным способом. Когда Вы можете видеть ясно, без омрачений - это и называют постижением. Когда ничто не может Вас омрачить - это и называют просветлением. 

Вы же хотите получить интеллектуальный ответ, хотя, знаете, наверное, что в дзен интеллектуальные ответы - это ошибка, заблуждение, привязанность к мышлению. 

Дзен никак не является частью махаяны - это просто широко распространенное заблуждение. Дзен использует как методы, которые могут использоваться как в школах, которые кто-то относит к махаяне, так и методы, которые кто-то относит к хинаяне.

Вряд ли Вы смутите мастера дзен идеей о том, что он не знает слов Будды или тем, что он не учит махаяне. В этом и весь вопрос. Мастер дзен уже больше не может быть смущен, омрачен или каким-то образом очарован. Именно поэтому его и называют мастером дзен, просветленным, Буддой. Не за знание сутр или правил, не за формальное держание обетов (или отсутствие их нарушений). За то, что им полностью, тотально, обуздан ум, ясность ума неомрачима.

Именно поэтому существует огромное количество дзенских историй (как приятных, так и не слишком, а порой даже мерзких), чтобы не велись разговоры об абстрактной нирване. 

Есть конкретные монахи или миряне, которые устранили саму возможность наступления омрачений, знающие сам ум, а не чужие мысли об уме.

Есть много людей, которым этого не достаточно, много людей, которые скажут, что это не буддизм, или что-то еще. Но дзен не учит чему-то другому. Только прекращению омрачений и страстей, только обузданию ума.

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2010), Юань Дин (22.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вы же хотите получить интеллектуальный ответ, хотя, знаете, наверное, что в дзен интеллектуальные ответы - это ошибка, заблуждение, привязанность к мышлению. 
> 
> Дзен никак не является частью махаяны - это просто широко распространенное заблуждение. Дзен использует как методы, которые могут использоваться как в школах, которые кто-то относит к махаяне, так и методы, которые кто-то относит к хинаяне.
> 
> Вряд ли Вы смутите мастера дзен идеей о том, что он не знает слов Будды или тем, что он не учит махаяне. В этом и весь вопрос. Мастер дзен уже больше не может быть смущен, омрачен или каким-то образом очарован. Именно поэтому его и называют мастером дзен, просветленным, Буддой. Не за знание сутр или правил, не за формальное держание обетов (или отсутствие их нарушений). За то, что им полностью, тотально, обуздан ум, ясность ума неомрачима.
> 
> Именно поэтому существует огромное количество дзенских историй (как приятных, так и не слишком, а порой даже мерзких), чтобы не велись разговоры об абстрактной нирване. 
> 
> Есть конкретные монахи или миряне, которые устранили саму возможность наступления омрачений, знающие сам ум, а не чужие мысли об уме.
> ...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дело не в том - найти или не найти! Потенциально каждый это Гуру и Ученик... А реально? Далее, если говорить об учении собственно как и сколько вы обучаетесь? Так как предпологает тибетская или китайская система, автор , которой Будда Шакья-муни, или так время от времени и на расстоянии! Это смешно! Об этом и говорю вам, не серьезно когда Гуру на расстоянии! И как цыган с табором кочует, пьет пиво с учениками в вагоне лапает девушек и т.д. есть реальные примеры нет учителей мало - подлинные учителя как сказал Будда -" как жемчужина Чинтамани- редкостная драгоценность, а так сяк в "стиле безумного", или "бродяги" или "беженца" или "подлинного эталона", который нарушает самаи на радость ученикам это не интересно!
> Т.о. мы за качество, а не тяп-ляп...


Не ходите к таким нарушающим самаи учителям.
Найдите себе нормального настоящего учителя.
Это вполне реально.
Если ну никак не получается, не торопясь начитайте миллион мантр Гуру Ринпоче, и всё получится.
Я надеюсь, говоря о том, что «есть реальные примеры» вы не имели в виду никого конкретно из учителей. Потому что вы у них свечку не держали, а если случайно получится клевета на реализованное существо, ой как нехорошо выйдет.

----------

Edwardb (07.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Такое ощущение, что люди в первый раз с Дзэн столкнулись  Ну, давайте, разъясните звук хлопка одной ладони или почему у Бодхидхармы нет бороды и пр.


Миша, дзенцы российского разлива по большей части ошибочно считают свою школу чем то особым и принципиально отличным от традиционных буддийских школ, не понимая что без правильного изучения Учения сутр никакого Просветления или скольбы то ни было серьезной реализации не будет. Для монахов размышление о том обладает собака природой Будды или нет и т.п было результатом изучения и реализации сутр, кроме того в чаньских монастырях чрезвычайно строго соблюдалась виная, регламентировалось как монах спит встает и т.п., монахи тратили годы на изучения сутр, сдавали экзамены по ним.
То же что я видел в России часто является лайт буддизмом. Кали юга.
Из за непонимания основ нравственности и основ практик возникаю всевозможные коллизии и эксцессы.
Если кому то интересно могу написать в личку.

----------

Zatsunen (22.08.2010), Юань Дин (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Миша, дзенцы российского разлива по большей части ошибочно считают свою школу чем то особым и принципиально отличным от традиционных буддийских школ


Андрюша, а обобщать-то зачем?

----------

Леонид Ш (23.08.2010), Марина В (23.08.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Из за непонимания основ нравственности и основ практик возникаю всевозможные коллизии и эксцессы.


Коллизии и эксцессы возникают из-за не правильной практики. В Дзене есть достаточно прямые методы, которые Учителя и передают. Кто-то просто неудосуживается к этим методам подойти серьезно и ответственно, и в результате этого возникает описываемое вами, а не из-за не зубрежки сутр. Большая толика происходящего в монастырях, в том числе и изучение досконально сутр, это способы сохранения Дхармы, а не реализация конкретного человека, применяющего конкретные методы.

----------

Ho Shim (23.08.2010), Марина В (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но дзен не учит чему-то другому. Только прекращению омрачений и страстей, только обузданию ума.


BTR уже знает "всё, чему учит Чань" и отбросил все сомнения по поводу "*мысли о том, что ум подлежит тотальному обузданию*"?

----------


## Топпер

Ну вот. Только вчера всё более-менее разъяснили. А сегодня, по прочтении дискуссии, опять непонятно  :Frown:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну вот. Только вчера всё более-менее разъяснили. А сегодня, по прочтении дискуссии, опять непонятно



"Последователи Дао!
Если вы хотите достичь состояния Будды, не идите вслед за десятью тысячами вещей.
Когда рождается сознание, возникают всевозможные Дхармы.
Когда угасает сознание, угасают и всевозможные Дхармы.
Пока не рождается сознание,
Десять тысяч Дхарм не знают никаких изъянов."

Линь Цзи

"Если вы отсечете прошлое и будущее и откроете, что настоящего также не существует, в это мгновение сознание будет отсутствовать. Это уже означает стать Буддой. Однако если в следующее мгновение сознание, прошлое, будущее и настоящее вернутся обратно, вы снова станете обычным живым существом."

Шен Янь

----------

Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Миша, дзенцы российского разлива по большей части ошибочно считают свою школу чем то особым и принципиально отличным от традиционных буддийских школ, не понимая что без правильного изучения Учения сутр никакого Просветления или скольбы то ни было серьезной реализации не будет.


Как правильно практиковать Дзэн рассказывают на лекциях учителя Дзэн. Сходи хоть раз, задай эти вопросы по поводу изучения сутр. Есть сутра Сердца. На этом список необходимых сутр заканчивается. Человек выбирает сам, если ему этого недостаточно, он просто идет в другую школу. 




> Для монахов размышление о том обладает собака природой Будды или нет и т.п было результатом изучения и реализации сутр, кроме того в чаньских монастырях чрезвычайно строго соблюдалась виная, регламентировалось как монах спит встает и т.п., монахи тратили годы на изучения сутр, сдавали экзамены по ним.


Это весьма странное обучение, когда после многих лет изучения сутр, человек будет сидеть и думать о том, обладает собака природой Будды или нет  :Smilie:  Или почему Будда, это соломенные сандалии)) На мой взгляд, это в корне неверное представление о практике работы с коаном. А а в монастырях чань\дзэн и сейчас все так-же. Кстати, вот в этой речи дзэн-мастер Дэ Бонг (внимание! монах корейского дзэн-буддийского ордена Чогье, учитель в монастыре Му Санг Са), отвечает немного про сутры.




> То же что я видел в России часто является лайт буддизмом. Кали юга.
> Из за непонимания основ нравственности и основ практик возникаю всевозможные коллизии и эксцессы.
> Если кому то интересно могу написать в личку.


Ну, непонимание основ нравственности, это проблемы учеников. Бывает. Но, еще раз повторю, в Кван Ум никто этому не учит. А ученики не собственность школы чтобы отчитываться за свое понимание и поведение перед ней. У монахов - монашеская жизнь, с них учитель может спросить, у мирян - мирская.

----------

Won Soeng (23.08.2010)

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

> Реальная задача -- обретения тех или иных уровней мудрости или приближение к таковой (т.е. не столько полное устранение всех клеш, сколько хотя бы ощутимое их ослабление).
> 
> Иными словами, по мне, просветлённость состоит *в способности использовать свою интуицию*, всё более освобождаемую от копцепций, умозаключений, "шаблонов".
> Т.е. развитие интуитивного восприятия мира -- главное, что достигается формально простой практикой чань/дзэн и раскрытием/очищением т.н. "не-ума".


Прошу прощения, что ввязываюсь в малопонятные мне вещи, но получается, что  в этом посте признается заведомая неполноценность дзэна по сравнению, например, с Тхеравадой: там целью Пути является полное освобождение, далеко не частичное.
И человек, который жаждет идти по буддийскому пути до конца, должен все же выбрать ту же Тхераваду - ибо пусть шансы дойти и минимальны, но все же есть цель, ради которой по-нстоящему можно стараться. А идти до соседнего холма вместо Эвереста - разве стоит усилий?

З.Ы. Никак не хочу обидеть последователей дзэн, я просто излагаю свое впечатление. Если оно неправильное, рад буду исправиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Петров

> А идти до соседнего холма вместо Эвереста - разве стоит усилий?


Сходите до холма, а там видно будет  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я до сих пор не понимаю, какое место отводится Пути Бодхисаттвы (菩提心) в школах дхьяны в Японии и как реализуется практика 6 парамит, если всё определяет только одна из них - 5ая парамита 禅定.


Видимо, уважаемый Zatsunen не обратил внимания на "Трактат Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума",  линк на который давался в одноимённом треде?
Там, по мне, очень внятно изложено, почему практика созерцания ума (*подразумевающая прежде всего отсечение всего неблагого и взращивание благого*) включает в себя все остальные практики, в т.ч. следование парамитам и т.д.
Если бегло читаете вэньянь, то см. линк здесь (тут рукописный вариант) или -- здесь (оцифрованный).
Если сложно, то со временем выложу перевод на русский.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прошу прощения, что ввязываюсь в малопонятные мне вещи, но получается, что  в этом посте признается заведомая неполноценность дзэна по сравнению, например, с Тхеравадой: там целью Пути является полное освобождение, далеко не частичное.
> И человек, который жаждет идти по буддийскому пути до конца, должен все же выбрать ту же Тхераваду - ибо пусть шансы дойти и минимальны, но все же есть цель, ради которой по-нстоящему можно стараться.


В процитированном Вами фрагменте говорится о реальной задаче, *никак не отменяющей задачу идеальную* (о чём говорится в скипнутом тексте того поста).
То же -- и в Тхераваде. Сначала -- вещи простые, потом -- всё более и более сложные...
Разница лишь в том, что Тхеравада рассчитана на людей с преобладающим рассудочным/рациональным мышлением, тогда как чань/дзэн -- на людей, более склонных "мыслить" интуитивно.




> А идти до соседнего холма вместо Эвереста - разве стоит усилий?


Ну не может же никто, идя не на Эверест, а *к Эвересту* (до которого ведь ещё тоже нужно добраться), обойтись без восхождения на холмы! И эти самые холмы для человека неподготовленного могут оказаться своего рода неслабыми "эверестами". : )

----------

Ersh (24.08.2010), Марина В (23.08.2010), Нэйлер Пенн (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё два слова о разнице между рац. и интуит. мышлениями.

Второе -- несопоставимо оперативнее, потому что рац. ум, как правило, просчитывает варианты, выстраивая логич. цепочки и пытаясь рассудочно предвидеть возможные "ветвления" посдедствий, и т.п., тогда как ум интуитивный, в идеале (т.е. будучи развитым), минует всё это, воспринимая ситуацию напрямую и "подсказывая" иногда решения, совершенно абсурдные с т.зр. логики, но безупречные по факту.

А по жизни оба эти ума "сосуществуют", более или менее дополняя друг друга, хотя рациональный очень часто мешает интуитивному...

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- о специфике языка чань/дзэн.




> “Можно, вероятно, предложить много способов классификации языковых систем. Мы здесь остановимся подробно только на одном из них — на построении семантической шкалы языков.
> 
> Представьте себе шкалу, на одном конце которой находятся совсем жесткие языки, скажем, язык программирования; здесь каждому знаку совершенно однозначно приписывается четко определенный смысл — какая-либо одна математическая или логическая операция. <...>
> 
> На другом конце этой шкалы будут находиться мягкие языки <...>. Примером такого языка может быть язык абстрактной живописи. <...>
> 
> Наш обыденный язык, а также языки науки попадают куда-то на середину этой шкалы и занимают там широкий интервал. <...>
> 
> Совсем особое положение на семантической шкале занимает язык древнеиндийской философии. Там признается за словами право быть полупустой формой, в тексты там открыто вводятся противоречия — всё это заставляет нас поместить на семантической шкале язык древнеиндийской философии где-то за нашим обыденным языком, ближе к языку абстрактной живописи. <...>
> ...


Налимов В.В. ВЕРОЯТНОСТНАЯ МОДЕЛЬ ЯЗЫКА, М., 1979.

----------

Ersh (24.08.2010), Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

> А по жизни оба эти ума "сосуществуют", более или менее дополняя друг друга, хотя рациональный очень часто мешает интуитивному...


Интуитивный тоже мешает иногда. Приходится переучиваться на синтез того и другого вроде visual logic.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интуитивный тоже мешает иногда. Приходится переучиваться на синтез того и другого вроде visual logic.


ОК, скажу жёстче: "плохому танцору и классная партнёрша мешает" : ).

А если всерьёз, то "изначальный"/интуитивный ум буквально с рождения человека "забивается" встраиваемыми установками, концептами, шаблонами мышления и т.п. (Не говоря уж об эмоциональных "помехах"...)
Ну, а всё, что по жизни не используется постоянно, неминуемо вырождается/атрофируется.
Отсюда и иллюзия, будто, мол, интуиция мешает рациональному.

Наглядный пример из б/и: классный боец реагирует не на свои впечатления/умозаключения от движения противника, а на само его едва начавшееся (а то и ещё не начавшееся, но уже внутренне "созревшее") движение.

----------

Марина В (23.08.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

> Видимо, уважаемый Zatsunen не обратил внимания на "Трактат Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума",  линк на который давался в одноимённом треде?
> Там, по мне, очень внятно изложено, почему практика созерцания ума (*подразумевающая прежде всего отсечение всего неблагого и взращивание благого*) включает в себя все остальные практики, в т.ч. следование парамитам и т.д.
> Если бегло читаете вэньянь, то см. линк здесь (тут рукописный вариант) или -- здесь (оцифрованный).
> Если сложно, то со временем выложу перевод на русский.


Я прекрасно знаком с этими концепциями и взаимосвязями парамит. Некоторые монахи настаивали на только даянии (в школе Тэндай), утверждая, что т.о. реализуют все шесть. Дело в том, что когда говорят о японской дхьяне, почему-то приводят аргументы из сочинений китайского буддизма (Чань). На каком-то этапе такое влияние было сильно, но в настоящее время (последние лет 400) китайские сочинения не используются, и всякие сходства с китайским чань отрицаются (это я точно могу сказать про школу Сото-сю).

----------


## Иван Петров

Но всё это угадывание (на основе старого опыта из других сфер) активно мешается, когда надо обучаться правильным, но контринтуитивным теориям и практикам.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я прекрасно знаком с этими концепциями и взаимосвязями парамит. Некоторые монахи настаивали на только даянии (в школе Тэндай), утверждая, что т.о. реализуют все шесть. Дело в том, что когда говорят о японской дхьяне, почему-то приводят аргументы из сочинений китайского буддизма (Чань). На каком-то этапе такое влияние было сильно, но в настоящее время (последние лет 400) китайские сочинения не используются, и всякие сходства с китайским чань отрицаются (это я точно могу сказать про школу Сото-сю).


Мои извинения, но я-то отвечал на пост, где подвергалось сомнению *качество преобладающей практики дхьяна-парамиты*? %)
Остальные варианты -- другой разговор... И он мне не интересен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но всё это угадывание (на основе старого опыта из других сфер) активно мешается, когда надо обучаться правильным, но контринтуитивным теориям и практикам.


Чувствую, спор превращается в бесконечный... %)

Последняя поправка/*напоминание*: интуиция -- это не угадывание, а ясное/неопосредованное видение, о чём писалось тут же не так давно.

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Zatsunen

Интуиция - это не единственное, на что опираются школы дхьяны.  Практически во всех храмах　（Сото ли или Риндзай) есть таблички 「開ー示ー悟ー入」。

----------

Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интуиция - это не единственное, на что опираются школы дхьяны.  Практически во всех храмах　(Сото ли или Риндзай) есть таблички 「開ー示ー悟ー入」。


Не было речи об "опираться исключительно на интуицию", было -- о развитии/раскрытии её (повторить не раз сказанное об очищении изначального ума? зачем?).

И, пожалуйста, переводите иероглифические периоды на русский? Мы ведь не в привате... И потом -- важно, как Вы сами понимаете это (в частности -- этот девиз), выкладывая в качестве ключевого аргумента.

----------

Ersh (23.08.2010), Иван Петров (23.08.2010), Марина В (24.08.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

Да, извините. Вы правы. 「開ー示ー悟ー入」 восходит к отрывку из второй главы Сутры Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы - "Уловка":

"Я проповедую учения с помощью бесчисленных уловок, различных рассуждений, разнообразных сравнений, потому что эти учения невозможно понять с помощью различий, осуществляемых размышлением. Только будды способны хорошо знать их. Почему? Потому что будды, Почитаемые в Мирах, появляются в мире только благодаря предопределению [совершить] одно Великое Дело. Шарипутра! Почему [я] говорю, что будды, Почитаемые В Мирах, появляются в мире только благодаря предопределению [совершить] одно Великое Дело? Будды, Почитаемые В Мирах,появляются в мире, потому что желают *открыть* живым существам знание и видение Будды и чтобы живые существа обрели чистоту. [Они] появляются в мире, потому что желают *показать* живым существам знание и видение Будды. Появляются в мире, потому что желают *просветлить* живых существ до знания и видения Будды. Появляются в мире, потому что желают *привести* живых существ на Путь к знанию и видению Будды. Шарипутра, именно поэтому будды появляются в мире только благодаря предопределению [совершить] одно Великое Дело".
Будда сказал Шарипутре: "Будды-татхагаты учат только бодхисаттв. Всё, что [они] совершают, всегда подчинено одному делу – показать живым существам просветление с помощью знания и видения Будды. Шарипутра! Татхагата проповедует ради живых существ посредством только Одной Колесницы Будды. Нет других Колесниц, ни двух, ни трёх. Шарипутра! Так же и с Дхармой будд всех десяти сторон [света].
(перевод Д.И.Н.  А.Игнатовича)

「開ー示ー悟ー入」 - "открыть", "показать", "просветлить", "привести".

----------

Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Zatsunen, благодарю.

Но не вижу тут ничего такого, что противоречило бы опоре на *развитие* ясного видения (т.е. той же интуиции).
Ведь невозможно же опираться на то, что зыбко, шатко, хромуче и т.д.
Более того:



> эти учения невозможно понять с помощью различий, осуществляемых размышлением


О чём упёрто и толкую уже какую страницу... %)

А уж как это трактуется/искажается и практикуется с опорой на что-то другое, третье, пятое-десятое -- не моего, и без того неугомонного, ума дело.

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Bagira

> Такое ощущение, что люди в первый раз с Дзэн столкнулись  Ну, давайте, разъясните звук хлопка одной ладони или почему у Бодхидхармы нет бороды и пр.


Ну не всем же дурам и дуракам нужны коаны ,чтобы осознать собственную глупость ,кому то более близко медитативные состояния йоги ,чтобы огонь туммо очищал или визуализация Будды или слоги мантр или кундалини поднималась ,а мне комфортно когда ещё и лама проведением ритуала помогает очистить ум от фекалий , хотя не совсем понимаю механизм действия молитв ,но уверена помогает.  Всем известно ,что сострадание и мудрость открывают двери в любой традиции, а без этого медитативная техника просто, техника концентрации . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Просто стало интересно сопоставить просветление в дзэн с другими традициями  буддизма  :Big Grin:

----------

Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну не всем же дурам и дуракам нужны коаны ,чтобы осознать собственную глупость ,кому то более близко медитативные состояния йоги ,чтобы огонь туммо очищал или визуализация Будды или слоги мантр или кундалини поднималась ,а мне комфортно когда ещё и лама проведением ритуала помогает очистить ум от фекалий , хотя не совсем понимаю механизм действия молитв ,но уверена помогает.  Всем известно ,что сострадание и мудрость открывают двери в любой традиции, а без этого медитативная техника просто, техника концентрации . Просто стало интересно сопоставить просветление в дзэн с другими традициями  буддизма


Уж несколько страниц (и дней) сопоставляем, сопоставляем, да всё никак чего-то не сопоставляется... %)



> Огонь, разгоняющий тьму [неведения], можно разжечь разными способами:
> а) "трением древесины" (Тхеравада);
> б) *"спичками" (Тибетский буддизм)*;
> в) "коротким замыканием" (Чань/Дзэн).
> Результат будет одним и тем же, невзирая на разницу методов.


А молитвы (мантры и т.п.) используются и в чань/дзэн. С таким же успехом...

----------

Марина В (24.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Миша, дзенцы российского разлива по большей части ошибочно считают свою школу чем то особым и принципиально отличным от традиционных буддийских школ, не понимая что без правильного изучения Учения сутр никакого Просветления или скольбы то ни было серьезной реализации не будет. Для монахов размышление о том обладает собака природой Будды или нет и т.п было результатом изучения и реализации сутр, кроме того в чаньских монастырях чрезвычайно строго соблюдалась виная, регламентировалось как монах спит встает и т.п., монахи тратили годы на изучения сутр, сдавали экзамены по ним.
> То же что я видел в России часто является лайт буддизмом. Кали юга.
> Из за непонимания основ нравственности и основ практик возникаю всевозможные коллизии и эксцессы.
> Если кому то интересно могу написать в личку.


Андрей, неофиты тем и живут. Благотворение сутр - это то же самое. Когда учитель дает сутры - их надо изучать. Когда сутры рекомендует изучать Андрей, это то же самое, когда рекомендуют на форуме порешать коан. 

Мой шворц длиннее твоего. Но короче шворца Юй Кана.

----------

Юй Кан (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мой шворц длиннее твоего. Но короче шворца Юй Кана.


Алексей, у мя шворцев вообще нету, ни одного. И даж от практик с тупым мечом дао отказался, хотя звали! : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, а что такое интуиция?

Сколько нужно развивать интуицию, чтобы увидеть, что буквы - черные, а смайлики - желтые?  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Петров

Чтобы увидеть - не надо. А чтобы не упускать это из виду...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а что такое интуиция?
> 
> Сколько нужно развивать интуицию, чтобы увидеть, что буквы - черные, а смайлики - желтые?


Немножко забавно (ибо сам не помнил), что лат. _intuitio_ означает... Впрочем, сами найдёте.

Но вот если кто видит любые буквы чёрными, а смайлы -- искючительно жёлтыми, это... настораживет! %)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, о чем и речь - много разных смыслов. Вы уже понимаете, не создавайте настороженности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтобы увидеть - не надо. А чтобы не упускать это из виду...


Продолжайте, пожалуйста. Что нужно, чтобы не упускать это из виду?

----------


## Иван Петров

интуиция же.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, о чем и речь - много разных смыслов. Вы уже понимаете, не создавайте настороженности.


Всего лишь уточнил, что смысл, приданный слову "интуиция" Алексеем, -- неправильный.
Хотя уже несколько страниц речь, чёрным по белому и -- на русском, идёт об интуиции не как о простом видении, но как о видении ясном, неопосредованном, не обременённом рассудочными конструктами и т.д. Куда и почему это всё кануло у Алексея?

Но уточнил это Юй Кан не прямо (в лоб), а -- намёком (с *ч/б* улыбкой/смайлом), т.к. _доверил_ Алексею самому досообразить, что к чему...

Алексей же, похоже, не оправдал.., враз зацепившись за слово "настороженность" и измыслив, будто Юй Кан чего-то такое напряжное создал или создать собирается.

Извините себя, что Вам такое показалось, а Юй Кана -- что он ошибся в своих ожиданиях?

*А чего Вы, к слову, сами-то ожидали в ответ на тот вопрос? : )*
Ведь ожидали же чего-то?..

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, все это малозначимо. Ваш ум прямо сейчас ясен?

----------


## Won Soeng

> интуиция же.


Поэтому я и спросил - что это такое в Вашем понимании, прямо сейчас, без изысканий определений термина в разнообразных трактовках.

Прямо сейчас, что Вы сделаете, если Ваш ум окажется неясным, омраченным?

----------


## Иван Петров

> Прямо сейчас, что Вы сделаете, если Ваш ум окажется неясным, омраченным?


отдам кому-нибудь посох

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, все это малозначимо. Ваш ум прямо сейчас ясен?


*Дать ссылку на недавний пост, где открыто об этом написал, чтоб не плодить иллюзий на свой счёт? : ))*

А почему сами-то уходите от прямых, простых и ясных вопросов, подменяя их встречными?

----------


## Dron

> Поэтому я и спросил - что это такое в Вашем понимании, прямо сейчас, без изысканий определений термина в разнообразных трактовках.
> 
> Прямо сейчас, что Вы сделаете, если Ваш ум окажется неясным, омраченным?


если ум окажется неясным, то неясно будет, что делать.

----------

Ho Shim (24.08.2010), Won Soeng (24.08.2010), Иван Петров (24.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Dron, это чудесный ответ, и все же, что Вам делать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> *Дать ссылку на недавний пост, где открыто об этом написал, чтоб не плодить иллюзий на свой счёт? : ))*
> 
> А почему сами-то уходите от прямых, простых и ясных вопросов, подменяя их встречными?


Есть бесчисленные вопросы, ответы на которых - пустая болтовня. Задайте прямой вопрос.

----------


## Dron

> Dron, это чудесный ответ, и все же, что Вам делать?


А почему сами-то уходите от прямых, простых и ясных ответов, подменяя их встречными вопросами?

----------


## Dron

ну, раз все так неясно и туманно, надо валиться в реку, пялиться на звезды, пока течение не упрет в белую лошадь.

----------

Иван Петров (24.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть бесчисленные вопросы, ответы на которых - пустая болтовня. Задайте прямой вопрос.


Зачем Алексей, будучи знаком с давно/недавно и не раз данными Юй Каном ответами на вновь задаваемые Алексеем вопросы, становится в позу наставника ("авторитета", следователя, начальника, врача...) и спрашивает Юй Кана о том, *ясен ли его ум*, сниходительно и величественно отклоняя все вопросы Юй Кана, да заодно объявляя их сначала чем-то [для него?] малозначимым, а потом и просто пустой болтовнёй?

Вопрос прямой: "*А не дурак ли Алексей?*"

(Ничего личного. Это всего лишь выворотка от "коана", звучащего как "А не дурак ли я?".)

----------


## Dron

Алексей, если публике становятся неинтересны ваши вопросы, ей становится интересна ваша поза.

----------


## Won Soeng

Dron, спасибо, я не знал, что за публика здесь собирается, пока Вы мне не объяснили. Хотя мне здесь так же встречаются участники, которым плевать и на мою позу, и на мои вопросы.

Юй Кан, простите, что не слежу за вопросами и ответами. Не знаю, дурак ли Алексей, но Вы можете так меня называть, если находите к тому поводы или оправдания.




> ну, раз все так неясно и туманно, надо валиться в реку, пялиться на звезды, пока течение не упрет в белую лошадь.


Правильно ли я понимаю Вашу точку зрения: нет никаких способов возвратить ясность, пока омрачения сами не прекратятся?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, простите, что не слежу за вопросами и ответами. Не знаю, дурак ли Алексей, но Вы можете так меня называть, если находите к тому поводы или оправдания.


Не было вопроса, может ли Вас кто-то так называть.

Будьте, пожалуйста, внимательнее и сосредоточьтесь хотя бы на одном более чем прямом, без обиняков, вопросе:

*А не дурак ли я, Алексей ака BTR?*

Не думайте, а отвечайте *прямо*, одним выдохом!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не было вопроса, может ли Вас кто-то так называть.
> 
> Будьте, пожалуйста, внимательнее и сосредоточьтесь хотя бы на одном более чем прямом, без обиняков, вопросе:
> 
> *А не дурак ли я, Алексей ака BTR?*
> 
> Не думайте, а отвечайте *прямо*, одним выдохом!


Ну Вы и зануда, Юй Кан! 
Вам все еще не понятен прямой ответ?  :Smilie:  Дурак Алексей живет только в Вашем уме.

----------


## Good

> Будда просил своего ученика Ананду видеть непостоянство, видеть смерть с каждым вдохом. Мы должны знать смерть; мы должны умереть для того, чтобы жить. Как это? Умереть - означает прекратить все наши сомнения, все наши вопросы, и быть прямо здесь, в реальности настоящего. Вы никогда не сможете умереть завтра; вы должны умереть сейчас. Сможете ли вы сделать это? Если сможете, то узнаете, что такое спокойствие неимения вопросов.


*"Нет Аджана Чаа" (с)*

----------

Secundus (26.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну Вы и зануда, Юй Кан!


Да, Юй Кан зануда, и не только... Но не отвлекаемся на Юй Кана!



> Вам все еще не понятен прямой ответ?  Дурак Алексей живет только в Вашем уме.


Опять неправильный ответ! Не было и вопроса, где живёт Алексей.
Сосредоточьтесь предельно: попытка -- последняя.

*А не дурак ли я, Алексей ака BTR, полагающий, что дурак Алексей живёт только в чьём-то уме?*

Без рас-суж-де-ний, умопостроений, эмоционирования etc -- одним  выдохом, одним слогом!!!

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, наконец-то Вы решились сделать последнюю попытку. Выбросьте все это.

----------


## Юй Кан

Любая попытка, если всерьёз, -- последняя...
У Вас же их было целых три, но избавиться хотя бы на мгновение выдоха от позы/роли наставника Вам так и не удалось... %)

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Любая попытка, если всерьёз, -- последняя...
> У Вас же их было целых три, но избавиться хотя бы на мгновение выдоха от позы/роли наставника Вам так и не удалось... %)


Юй Кан, зачем менять удобную позу, наблюдая нелепые попытки сыграть на волшебной флейте?

----------


## Юй Кан

Зачем вообще менять что-то удобное на, *казалось бы*, неудобное?
Зачем смирять своё такое, *казалось бы*, удобное -- пухлое и уютное, как софа, -- эго?
Зачем укрощать свой ум, *громогласно декларуя, что именно этому учит дзэн*?
Зачем вообще что-то..., что-то..., что-то..., если всё, *как кажется эго, надёжно и прочно оберегаемому от любых изменений*, произойдёт вдруг -- _цзыжань_ (т.е. само собом : )?

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Именно этот вопрос я Вам и задал. Чем Ваши вопросы столь же полезны, как вопрос: "зачем необходима ясность ума"?

----------


## Юй Кан

Оценил очередную подмену темы обсуждения. Но -- не влияет! : )



> Именно этот вопрос я Вам и задал. Чем Ваши вопросы столь же полезны, как вопрос: "зачем необходима ясность ума"?


Будучи риторическими, все "мои" вопросы Вам (включая тот самый "коан" : ) ни полезны ни бесполезны. Всё зависит от слушателя, и больше ни от кого/чего.

Ясность же или, точнее, прояснение ума (*не-до-сти-жи-мы-е без укрощения эго!*) необходимы, чтоб не блуждать в потёмках самолюбования и т.д.

А если вообще, то, по мне, самые ценные вопросы -- дискомфортные, а не "поглаживающие по шёрстке"...

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Правильно ли я понимаю Вашу точку зрения: нет никаких способов возвратить ясность, пока омрачения сами не прекратятся?


мне нравится - "возвратить ясность". То есть она у вас была?

----------


## Марина В

Они посидели _ещё немного_,
потом _ещё немного_,
а потом _ещё немного_
и _ещё немного_,
пока, увы, _совсем ничего не осталось_...
(с) м/ф "Винни-Пух идёт в гости"  :Big Grin:

----------

Валерий П (25.08.2010), Иван Петров (24.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Состояние ума через интернет-форум не видно, поэтому все эти игры в дзэн фальшивые.

----------

Ho Shim (25.08.2010), Kit (14.10.2010), Sforza (24.08.2010), Валерий П (25.08.2010), Юань Дин (25.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> мне нравится - "возвратить ясность". То есть она у вас была?


Прямо сейчас меня ничто не омрачает. Раз Вы спрашиваете, позвольте уточнить. О какой ясности Вы спрашиваете? В обыденной жизни ясность для Вас недостижима или очень редка?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Состояние ума через интернет-форум не видно, поэтому все эти игры в дзэн фальшивые.


Игры в дзен фальшивые даже лицом к лицу.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, поза учителя для Вас достаточно дискомфортна?

----------


## Svarog

я тут подумал... кажется, что 99% постов в этой теме - ясная иллюстрация того, каково это "Дзен без Учителя"  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (25.08.2010), Secundus (26.08.2010), Won Soeng (24.08.2010), Валерий П (25.08.2010), Юань Дин (25.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, поза учителя для Вас достаточно дискомфортна?


Мне она *интересна*. : )

Когда человек действительно говорит мне дело, т.е. проясняет мне мои "косяки" -- запросто и ничтоже сумняшеся ставлю ему "спасибу".

Когда же человек, величественно надувая щёки, противоречит сам себе, не способен сосредоточиться на заданном вопросе, не помнит напрочь сказанного оппонентом недавно, увёртывается, как уж, от прямого ответа, подменяя тему и вопросы.... -- предлагаю ему свои "пожалуйста", т.е. просто указываю ему на его несоответствие избранной роли. Что и произошло в нашем псевдомондо.

А так --  моим посты полностью соответствуют теме треда. Этому стремился соответствовать, давая тот самый "дурацкий коан", который в другом треде сразу и с полным на то основанием мог быть не просто удалён, но ещё и "вознаграждён". : )

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, бросьте Вы рисовать картины надувающего щеки Алексея  :Smilie:  Ваши указания на несоответствия - из той же картины. Временная бескомпромиссность в высказываниях как появилась, так и исчезнет. Учить - то же самое, что и учиться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> я тут подумал... кажется, что 99% постов в этой теме - ясная иллюстрация того, каково это "Дзен без Учителя"


Штука в том, что практика дзэн (сосредоточения) неотделима от жизни...
А в остальном -- согласен. : )

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, бросьте Вы рисовать картины надувающего щеки Алексея  Ваши указания на несоответствия - из той же картины. Временная бескомпромиссность в высказываниях как появилась, так и исчезнет. Учить - то же самое, что и учиться.


Точно!
Ведь и признать себя дурнем, это всё равно что признать собственную -- омрачённую веданием разновсякого прежде известного/заученного -- мудрость. : ))
Так почему это оказалось таким сложным для изначально мудрого Алексея?

(Ну, и заменил бы "бескомпромиссность" на "менторство" [кое цзыжанно не убрать, а необходимы длительные волевые усилие], но это просто проявление моего занудства, не более того.)

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, всяким плодам свое время.

----------


## Dron

> Прямо сейчас меня ничто не омрачает. Раз Вы спрашиваете, позвольте уточнить. О какой ясности Вы спрашиваете?


о ясности, которую вы противопоставили омрачениям. Раз вас ничто не омрачает, мое почтение Будде4.5, который между Шакьямуни и Майтрейей(кстати, слово с тремя й!). Я только за, честно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> о ясности, которую вы противопоставили омрачениям. Раз вас ничто не омрачает, мое почтение Будде4.5, который между Шакьямуни и Майтрейей(кстати, слово с тремя й!). Я только за, честно.


Я же говорю о вполне обыденной ясности. Если Вы способны в достаточной степени сосредоточиться, для того, чтобы узнать вкус воды в чашке или цвет букв в тексте - это именно та ясность, которая необходима.

----------


## Dron

Понятно. Но такая ясность не противоположна омрачениям, наоборот, клеша невозможна без некоторой ясности своего объекта.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, всяким плодам свое время.


Ну да, дважды два равно четыре, солнце всегда восходит на востоке, а заходит неизменно на западе, корова -- животное с четырьмя ногами по углам и из неё делают котлеты (а картошка растёт отдельно) и т.п. мудрые суждения...

Но главное -- помнить: вся вечность -- в нашем распоряжении и у нас есть святое неотъемлемое право быть и оставаться дураками! И всё будет в полном порядке. : )

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, а что сейчас не в порядке-то? Зачем нужна эта самая вечность?

----------


## Юй Кан

BTR не понял, что сказано было (другими словами): "Кому и сейчас всего хватает (к примеру, достаточно ясности ума как способности видеть цвет букв и чувствовать вкус воды в чашке), тому незачем что-либо менять в себе применительно к омрачению неведением"?

Не очень сложно/длинно?

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, достаточно длинно, чтобы потерять суть Вашего вопроса. Но переформулировали Вы с искажением смысла. 

Я полагаю заблуждением стремиться к какой-либо особой ясности (сверхясности), принимая за цель что-то недостижимое в повседневной жизни, неизведанное, таинственное.

И я так же полагаю заблуждением не прилагать усилий к способности моментального возвращения той самой обыденной ясности ума, совершенствуя способность ума как концентрироваться на чем угодно без препятствий, так и оставлять что угодно без сожалений.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, достаточно длинно, чтобы потерять суть Вашего вопроса. Но переформулировали Вы с искажением смысла.


Неправда. Уже хотя бы потому, что, если Вы потеряли суть вопроса, то никак не можете судить, был ли искажён в вопросе смысл первого утверждения. Хотя дальше у Вас по тексту оказывается, что Вы не только поняли, но и опять готовы спорить! : )



> Я полагаю заблуждением стремиться к какой-либо особой ясности (сверхясности), принимая за цель что-то недостижимое в повседневной жизни, неизведанное, таинственное.


Что таинственного в способности не думать, а воспринимать напрямую, неопосредованно не только вкус и цвет (ака признаки) чего-либо, но -- любую ситуацию, любого человека и т.д. (т.е. -- суть/сущность любого явления, а не чувственно воспринимаемые признаки)?



> И я так же полагаю заблуждением не прилагать усилий к способности моментального возвращения той самой обыденной ясности ума, совершенствуя способность ума как концентрироваться на чем угодно без препятствий, так и оставлять что угодно без сожалений.


Значит, всё же, *прилагать усилия надобно*? Ура?

При этом, вопреки своей тактике уклонения от любых, даже прямых, заданных Вам по Вашей же просьбе, вопросов здесь, тут же в соседнем треде декларируете, в частности: 



> никуда не убегать от вопросов или сомнений


В общем, мои извинения, -- сдаюсь, надоело. %)

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, неужели Вы думали, что Вам удастся заставить меня плясать под Вашу дудку?  :Smilie:  Я рад, что Вам надоело пытаться искать знакомых Вам тараканов в незнакомой Вам голове.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, неужели Вы думали, что Вам удастся заставить меня плясать под Вашу дудку?  Я рад, что Вам надоело пытаться искать знакомых Вам тараканов в незнакомой Вам голове.


Но ведь мне всё же удалось доставить Вам радость (ничуть не заставляя радоваться) простым выходом из спора?
*Значит, хоть одна моя дудка (без никаких шворцев) сработала, и мы оба победили!*
Я -- Ваше разражение от моего занудства, а Вы -- враз всех своих, казалось бы, отсутствующих, но никем, кроме Вас, непобедимых тараканов...
Или нет? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, мне приятно, что Вы уделяете мне внимание  :Smilie:  Переживаю только, что наша беседа никому кроме нас не интересна (то есть мы тут злобно офтопим)

----------


## Dron

нет, очень интересна. Классно кидаетесь дудками.

----------

Иван Петров (24.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Dron, у Вас хороший вкус и доброе сердце  :Wink:

----------

Валерий П (25.08.2010)

----------


## Dron

Спасибо, БТР. У вас отменный вкус, судя по брутальной бороде подковой, фону из красного дерева и цыганской шляпе с волшебным обручем из настоящего серебра!

----------


## Юань Дин

Много здесь написали.
У меня тоже нет учителя. Но это же не мешает ознакомиться с обзорной литературой о дзэн. Я вот с удовольствием как-то некоторое время назад посмотрел литературу на сайте Антайдзи. Интересно, например, прочесть Сёбогэндзо Дзуймонки, классика Дзэн есть на этом сайте. Есть литература на сото-дзэн.ру. Есть много чего. Можно, так сказать, войти в тему, ознакомиться, ту же позу попрактиковать - уже месяцы уйдут на подготовку.
Пока все это изучается-пробуется появится возможность увидеть учителя. Вдруг ни с того ни с сего в силу благих заслуг начнут появляться деньги, калымные работы и командировки, чтобы съездить к учителю. Вдруг начнут в окрестных городах открываться дзэн-центры и ребята в них начнут приглашать учителей, особенно учитывая быстро меняющуюся обстановку вокруг. Так примерно сейчас складывается у меня.
Ерш где-то на БФ писал, что вообще 20 лет ушло на подготовку.

То есть, нужен задел (как у нас в науке говорят). Надо подготовить тесто, из которого потом с учителем лепить пирожки. Вот это, думаю, и есть период "Дзэн без учителя". И без этого периода никак. Не придешь же просто с улицы без всяких знаний и в ножки упадешь неизвестно какому учителю. Да и сутры надо почитать. Это только в кино дзэнцы машут своими палками и жгут сутры. А их читать надо. А до палки еще дорасти.

----------

Svarog (25.08.2010), Леонид Ш (25.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

А то, бывает, какой-нить эзотерик радостно скажет: в дзэн не нужны книги!
Так зачем же, спрашивается, если книги не нужны, учителя столько книг понаписали.

----------

Svarog (25.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> А то, бывает, какой-нить эзотерик радостно скажет: в дзэн не нужны книги!
> Так зачем же, спрашивается, если книги не нужны, учителя столько книг понаписали.


Почему бы и нет? Никто же не заставляет вас это всё читать  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А то, бывает, какой-нить эзотерик радостно скажет: в дзэн не нужны книги!
> Так зачем же, спрашивается, если книги не нужны, учителя столько книг понаписали.


Книги наставников -- это жизненный опыт, запечатлённый в текстах.
При этом изначально основатели больш-ва духовных традиций сами ничего не запечатлевали, ибо запечатлённое -- мертво и трактуется/искажается каждым читателем на свой лад (у книги ведь не спросишь, если что неясно? : ).

Потому традиционно записи наставлений осуществлялись учениками/последователями, что, в больш-ве случаев, приводило и приводит к неизбежным искажениям, особенно если запись делалась не синхроном (скорописью или на диктофон) + просто ошибки/опечатки.

Кроме того, для древних текстов характерно наличие нескольких списков/вариантов, отличающихся меж собою, иногда, достаточно значительно.

И это уж не говоря о переводах. %)

Наконец, совмещать современные наставнические тексты разных традиций не рекомендуется. Ведь у каждого наставника, при всём, казалось бы, общем базисе, -- свой подход и, соотвественно, свои частные особенности и рекомендации по практикам...

Просто мысли вслух. : )

----------

Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Традиция дзен так же как и другие буддийские линии предполагает учную передачу Учения от Учителя к ученику на основании Слова Будды т.е. сутр и комментариев  к ним, помогающие их понять. Всевозможные прямые введения и т.п. возможны только когда достигнут соответствующий уровень.

----------

Юань Дин (25.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Всевозможные прямые введения и т.п. возможны только когда достигнут соответствующий уровень.


Где-то в первом томе Ламрима, помню, читал о Дзогчен, что он тоже имеет смысл только когда "достигнут соответствующий уровень". В противном случае - самообольщение. Видимо, и с дзэн также.

----------

